# BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)



## remonster (13 May 2013)

Nuevo hilo de BID-ASK.

Pedimos confirmar las ofertas y actualizarlas en el formato:

*PRECIO (CANTIDAD DE MONEDAS, FORER@, LOCALIDAD, EN MANO O ENVIOS, FECHA DE PUBLICACION)*


En la lista principal no deben figurar ofertas de otro tipo de monedas (como de 2000 ptas) ni condiciones especiales: Todo requerimiento especial es una oferta para el BID-ASK especial que tendrá el formato:

*PRECIO (CANTIDAD DE MONEDAS, FORER@, LOCALIDAD, EN MANO O ENVIOS, FECHA DE PUBLICACION, COMENTARIO)*

Pongo un asterisco en todas las ofertas y cada uno debe de actualizar su oferta con el formato requerido (en particular indicar la fecha o mover su oferta albid-ask especial) y quitar el asterisco. 

Las ofertas que no se actualicen y queden con el asterisco inicial ya se decidirá qué se hacen con ellas en un plazo razonable (propongo que se borren si el dueño no da señales de vida).

Para discusiones sobre el formato tenemos el otro hilo abierto por bric: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/421881-modificaciones-bid-ask-12-a.html

Añado un BID-ASK unicamente para monedas de 2000 ptas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
* 12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano
* 13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid en mano o envios)
* 14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
* 15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos



EDito: Para añadir en el formato "EN MANO O ENVIOS"


----------



## onzs (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
* 12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano
* 13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)*
* 14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
* 15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## San Karlillo (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
* 12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano
* 13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)*
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
* 15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Arraez (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
* 12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
* 15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## bronx5 (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
* 15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## albayalde (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## ecr20 (13 May 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## olestalkyn (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano 13/05/2013*
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.*

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)*

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Rafacoins (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano 13/05/2013
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
*13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) VENDIDAS (Y GANE OTRO AMIGO)*
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## adrian2408 (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano 13/05/2013
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) VENDIDAS (Y GANE OTRO AMIGO)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## olestalkyn (13 May 2013)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)*
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) VENDIDAS (Y GANE OTRO AMIGO)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Surfer (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) VENDIDAS (Y GANE OTRO AMIGO)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## TorNO (14 May 2013)

Rafacoins me permito quitarte tu mensaje por estar ya vendidas las monedas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
*13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)*
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## remonster (14 May 2013)

Añado fechas....

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## quimby (14 May 2013)

Actualizo la situación:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ulisses (14 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arraez (15 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## pioner20 (15 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## olestalkyn (15 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)*
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Metal12 (15 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Iwan (16 May 2013)

Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Espero haber cumplido el formato del hilo.

Saludos a todos.

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
** 13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano)*
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
* 12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
* 12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
* 13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano 13/05/2013
* 13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
* 15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.*

BID:

* 13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)*

BID:

* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

* 14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
* 15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales)
* 15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas * originales) (RESERVADAS)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
* 16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
* 17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
* 18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## pioner20 (16 May 2013)

_Hola Iwan, bienvenido pero no has acertado ni por aproximacion, en el primer post de este mismo hilo se explica cual es el formato a utilizar, te lo cambio yo y quito arteriscos, que veo que se los has puesto a todo el mundo _


*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
*13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)*
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.*

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)*

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## demokratos (16 May 2013)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
*13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)*
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.*

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)*

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sauron1972 (16 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
*12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)*
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## demokratos (16 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)*
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## el ganador (17 May 2013)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 100, scratch, madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, valencia, me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, negrofuturo,en mano bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, bistrol, sevilla, huelva, barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, pieter, madrid/cantabria/navarra/burgos/álava/vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, zapaterodimite, sevilla-cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, barcelona, humano de plata, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, wolfpack, barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, atanor, asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, iwan, zaragoza/huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, xmax, vitoria/navarra/burgos/madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,soros,tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,madrid ,toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,delrey,albacete,alicante,murcia)
* 13,00 (320, andrew_martin, barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, murcia, alicante y madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, chak4l, madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, sauron1972, madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, michinato, madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,bronx5, alicante,murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, joanmiro, barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:


* 13,25 (10, onclepicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, paris, francia, en mano)
13,40 (100, demokratos, madrid y toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn madrid en mano reservadas 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, arraez -> valencia, albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 san karillo - sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en zaragoza, sevilla, o lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, torno, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, joseplatico málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,a coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, artan0. Zaragoza, huesca, pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, death cat, en mano bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, josepe, canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)*
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 luis val, valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister madrid en mano forero córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por seur. Valladolid)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano madrid findes, toledo, talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,a coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, optimista bien informado, madrid, en mano)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, eclécticopragmático, vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, nexus 6, madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid - ask monedas de 2000 pta.

Bid:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, murcia, alicante y madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask:

15,95 (200, surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


bid - ask especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 €)

bid:

14,00 (de 1 a 5 col. Comp. 2000 ptas 94-01, ecr20, murcia, alicante y madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (de 1 a 5 col. Comp. 2000 ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, valencia, albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, torno, 10 colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (joseplatico, colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 col. Comp. 12 €, miaavg, valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (metal12, colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 col. Comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,estudiantetesorero, barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 pts. 1994-2001 c/blister, miaavg, valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/quote][/quote][/quote]

.........................................


----------



## bric (17 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)
*13,40 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013)*
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## olestalkyn (17 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)
13,40 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
*16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)*
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Iwan (17 May 2013)

pioner20 dijo:


> _Hola Iwan, bienvenido pero no has acertado ni por aproximacion, en el primer post de este mismo hilo se explica cual es el formato a utilizar, te lo cambio yo y quito arteriscos, que veo que se los has puesto a todo el mundo _
> 
> Gracias y perdona, leí rapidamente el inicio del hilo y atribuí a lo de los asteriscos a errores de corta/pega.
> 
> Todo claro y thanks por la corrección en el texo


----------



## moa86 (18 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)*
13,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/5/2013)
13,40 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## demokratos (19 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013)
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Joseplatico (20 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013)
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
*13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)*
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
*15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)*
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## bric (21 May 2013)

Modifico, 50 vendidas y 50 reservadas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
*13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))*
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## pioner20 (22 May 2013)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
*13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)*
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.*

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)*

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## TorNO (22 May 2013)

*Añado en el ask especial k12 a 14,50 de cualquier año.*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)*
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
__________________


----------



## ecr20 (22 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
*12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)*
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 60 15/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

*13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013).*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

*14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)*
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)*
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,00 (50 uds, Olestalkyn, 5 colecciones 12 €, madrid en mano 17-05-13)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
__________________


----------



## olestalkyn (22 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
__________________


----------



## Kennedy (24 May 2013)

Actualizo mi oferta de compra:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
*12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo)*
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
__________________


----------



## Surfer (24 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)



Esta es la lista de las personas que estos últimos 11 días han actualizado sus ofertas.


----------



## Silver99 (24 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)



Esta es la lista de las personas que estos últimos 11 días han actualizado sus ofertas.


----------



## tresbolillo (24 May 2013)

creo que los dos ultimos post estan mal copiados. Creo que asi quedarian bien. Por favor tened cuidado.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
* *13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)*
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 May 2013)

Actualizo mi oferta, basándome en el post de tresbolillo que es el último publicado.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
*15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)*
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kennedy (25 May 2013)

Actualizo poniendo la fecha en mi oferta de compra.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,50 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 22/05/2013)
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]

Om


----------



## ecr20 (25 May 2013)

Retiro mis demandas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Bullionista (26 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
*13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)*
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## silver999oz (26 May 2013)

Buenos días necesitaría las siguientes:
1997-1999-2000-2001-2002 y 2008
Para Toledo.. a ver que me podeis ofrecer.


Saludos


----------



## Bullionista (26 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## albayalde (27 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## juan35 (27 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 17/05/2013) ((RESERVADAS))
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
*13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)*
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## bric (27 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013) 
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200, el ganador, castilla y león, 17/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## el ganador (28 May 2013)

*edito el post para quitar una oferta mía con asterisco, obsoleta y eliminada, que alguno ha vuelto a colocar por error ::

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013) 
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## scratch (30 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013) 
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)

Salgo de la lista, que ando a dos velas.


----------



## tintigorri (1 Jun 2013)

retiro mi oferta

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200, moa86, Barcelona en mano, 18/05/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013) 
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)

Salgo de la lista, que ando a dos velas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## moa86 (3 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013) 
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Oncle Picsou (3 Jun 2013)

*Rebajas en Paris - pero en mano, solo...*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)*
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios) 
__________________


----------



## aviador250 (5 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,45 (166, aviador250, Ourense, estuchadas, en mano, y envíos, 05/06/2013)
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)


----------



## bric (6 Jun 2013)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay algo que no cuadra, algunas operaciones deberían haberse "cruzado" (bid engarga 13.6 y ask arraez 13.5). Supongo que algunos pusieron ofertas hace tiempo y ya ni se conectan, o ya no les interesa, pero no se molestan en borrarlas. Debería de renovarse el bid ask entero de vez en cuando para que no pase eso.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/421881-modificaciones-bid-ask-12-a.html 

Estamos trabajando en elloooouu.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Jun 2013)

Modifico oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,45 (166, aviador250, Ourense, estuchadas, en mano, y envíos, 05/06/2013)
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)


----------



## kapandji (6 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,45 (166, aviador250, Ourense, estuchadas, en mano, y envíos, 05/06/2013)
13,48 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
*13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano)* .
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/5/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)


----------



## demokratos (7 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,45 (166, aviador250, Ourense, estuchadas, en mano, y envíos, 05/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
*13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)*
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)


----------



## aviador250 (10 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## FNUMIS (12 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## bric (12 Jun 2013)

Actualizo.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
*13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)((RESERVADAS))*
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## TorNO (15 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,40 (70, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 27/05/2013)((RESERVADAS))
*13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)*
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)*
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## bric (16 Jun 2013)

Vendidas, retiro la oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## pirouk (17 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13.50 (hasta 250 pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13.50 (hasta 250 pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (19 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13.50 (hasta 250 pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios
__________________


----------



## bric (19 Jun 2013)

Pongo otro lote a la venta. Sobre años, estado, con plástico/sin plástico o cualquier otra duda, por privado. Gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13.50 (hasta 250 pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
*13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)*
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,60 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 7/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## demokratos (20 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13.50 (hasta 250 pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
*13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)*
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)*
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## Sauron1972 (20 Jun 2013)

Se echa en falta el borrado masivo de BID-ASK no confirmados para clarificar las posiciones verdaderas. ¿Para cuándo toca?

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13.50 (hasta 250 pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
*12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2013)

Buena suerte con tu BID Sauron...

Se ha dado más de un mes de plazo y limpio el hilo.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,30 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 15/05/2013)
13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)


----------



## vayafuturo (21 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arraez (21 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 25/05/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kennedy (21 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)


----------



## pirouk (21 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
14,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)


----------



## gurrumino (21 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
18,00 (Metal12, Colecciones completas de 12€. 15/05/2013)


----------



## Metal12 (21 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (hasta 400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 15/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Arraez (21 Jun 2013)

Copio otra vez que Kennedy se saltó mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## michinato (21 Jun 2013)

Me añado.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, *michinato*,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,35 (200 [Reservadas], moa86, Barcelona en mano, 01/06/2013)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## moa86 (21 Jun 2013)

Borro oferta, que ya fueron vendidas


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Narwhal (22 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 22/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## pioner20 (23 Jun 2013)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 15/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.*

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)*

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 22/05/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## TorNO (24 Jun 2013)

Actualizo cantidades.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.20 (hasta 250, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 17/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
*13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)*
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
*14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)*
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## pirouk (25 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,55 (45, kapandji, Tenerife en mano) .
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## kapandji (25 Jun 2013)

*vendidas*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Gamu (28 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100, Silver99, Canarias, en mano, 24/05/2013)
13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)*
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Silver99 (29 Jun 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,30 (150, bric, Barcelona en mano (según fechas también en Lleida, Tarragona y Costa Brava), o envíos, 19/06/13)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## bric (30 Jun 2013)

Modifico y añado de 2000 ptas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
*13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)*
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)*
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
*15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)*
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (30 Jun 2013)

Modifico y añado de 2000 ptas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)*
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
__________________

Una gran civilización no se conquista desde fuera si no se ha destruido a sí misma desde dentro.


----------



## Mediterrand (1 Jul 2013)

Añado oferta para todo el mes de Julio.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
*12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)*
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
__________________


----------



## San Karlillo (2 Jul 2013)

Rebajita de verano

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo, 14/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
*13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)*
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## quimby (2 Jul 2013)

Retiro la oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013) 
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
*13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)*
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## el_andorrano (3 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## bric (3 Jul 2013)

Añado lote de monedas de 2000 ptas. sin precio, la mejor oferta por privado hasta el viernes 5 de julio a las 12:00 h. se las lleva.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (190, Gamu -> Barcelona, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 28/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*xx,xx (150, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 03/07/13) Sin precio, la mejor oferta por privado hasta el 5/7/13 a las 12:00 h.*
13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Gamu (4 Jul 2013)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)
13,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*xx,xx (150, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 03/07/13) Sin precio, la mejor oferta por privado hasta el 5/7/13 a las 12:00 h.*
13,30 (400, bric, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,00 (1 a 14 colecciones completas de 2000 ptas en blister original, Barcelona en mano y envíos, 30/06/13)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## bric (5 Jul 2013)

Vendido el lote "sin precio" y retiro el resto.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (500 Bullionista, Zaragoza en mano, 26-5-2013)(Reservadas)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Bullionista (5 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,10 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 02-07-2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## San Karlillo (8 Jul 2013)

Otra rebajita.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
*13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)*
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## DAVIDSEN (15 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
*13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)*
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
*14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)*
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Jul 2013)

Llegan las Rebajas del Verano 
Felices vacaciones a todos los conforeros

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
*12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013*
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## demokratos (16 Jul 2013)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
*12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)*
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Surfer (18 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)*
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Egam (18 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
*12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)*
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## apeche2000 (22 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano, 01/07/2013, en blister, oferta válida hasta 31/07/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013
13,00 (100 apeche2000 valencia y envios a cargo del comprador. En blister original. 22/07/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Jul 2013)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR*
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano
__________________

Pero cuando una larga serie de abusos y usurpaciones, dirigida invariablemente al mismo objetivo, demuestra el designio de someter al pueblo a un despotismo absoluto, es su derecho, es su deber , derrocar ese gobierno y establecer nuevos resguardos para su futura seguridad (en clave monetaria: derroquemos el papel, nuestra salvaguarda serán oro y plata)


----------



## Mediterrand (31 Jul 2013)

Retiro oferta de compra al haber llegado el día 31. Me voy de vacaciones!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,99 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 16/07/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (31 Jul 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,74 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)*
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos, 20/03/2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
*13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)*
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
15,50 (Joseplatico, varias colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002–2010 20/05/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Joseplatico (1 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,74 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (300, Bender Rodríguez -> Málaga, y envíos a cargo del comprador, 30/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,74 (400, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 23/06/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,74 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 04/08/2013)*
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 15/05/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## pioner20 (7 Ago 2013)

Hola Bilbaino89, bienvenido pero*¿ Y por que no te ciñes al formato acordado por la mayoria de los foreros y pones tu oferta entre las que ya hay ?* 

Todo eso que cuentas, me parece muy bien pero creo que deberias de hacerelo llegar via mensaje privado a la gente que se interese, es mas, no veo el precio por ningun lado, MAXIME, si ya has puesto esta misma oferta en el hilo de compra-venta.

Si cada uno de los que estamos entre los ofertantes/demandantes pusieramos nuestras ofertas tal y como has hecho tu, creo que este hilo seria enorme y nadie se enteraria de nada.

Un saludo sin acritud.


----------



## pioner20 (8 Ago 2013)

Para *Bilbaino89:* _no hace falta que nadie te ponga en la lista, puedes hacerlo tu directamente, te coges la ultima e insertas tu oferta y listo, y cuando quieras modificarla pues lo mismo. Suerte en la venta_

Aprovecho para actualizar mi fecha, e incorporo la oferta de Bilbaino89

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,74 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 04/08/2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
*13,25 (166, Bilbaino89, nuevas en su funda, sin circular, Bilbao en mano o envío 07/08/2013)*
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (250. Estuchadas 200 ,resto sin..,gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera entre semana.)Envios cargo comprador).
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Ago 2013)

Vamos que esta un poco parado...es agosto eso si


----------



## gurrumino (10 Ago 2013)

Actualizo , ya no vendo na'.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,74 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 04/08/2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,25 (166, Bilbaino89, nuevas en su funda, sin circular, Bilbao en mano o envío 07/08/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano
__________________


----------



## Bilbaino89 (11 Ago 2013)

Actualizo, ya no vendo las monedas, gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,74 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 04/08/2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## apeche2000 (12 Ago 2013)

Actualizo, ya no vendo las monedas, gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,70 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD*
12,74 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 04/08/2013)
26/07/2013)CANTIDADES SUPERIORES CONSULTAR
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,99 ( olestalkyn 10 colecciones=100 monedas. Madrid en mano y envíos 01/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (13 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,70 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
*12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)*
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 16/7/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013) 
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 19/6/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## demokratos (13 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)*
12,70 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Mediterrand (14 Ago 2013)

Edito para incluir oferta de compra hasta el 30/09

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
*12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)*
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,70 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tons (15 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,70 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## apeche2000 (17 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
*13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD*
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
*12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)*
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Sauron1972 (21 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
*12,15 (hasta 200, también cambio 100 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 21/08/2013)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,45 (200, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 24/06/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
14,50 (k12 de todos los años a elegir, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 24/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## TorNO (21 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,05(hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
*13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)*
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)*
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sauron1972 (21 Ago 2013)

Posteo de nuevo ya que TorNO ha obviado mi post, supongo que porque no le gusta mi propuesta ;-)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,75 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/06/2013
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
*12,15 (hasta 200, también cambio 100 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
*13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)*
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kennedy (21 Ago 2013)

Actualizo mi oferta de compra

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
*12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013*
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,15 (hasta 200, también cambio 100 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,77 (225, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 13/08/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ago 2013)

Recompongo lo jodido por torno. 
Con lo fácil que es esto :X

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (hasta 200, Tons, Santander, en mano 15/08/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013) 12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,15 (hasta 200, también cambio 100 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
*12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)*
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## TorNO (21 Ago 2013)

jejeje pido disculpas a los afectados. 

Creo que en el intervalo que pasó entre que copié e inserté mi oferta dos foreros insertaron la suya y no me dí cuenta.

Lo dicho. I'm sorry.


----------



## Tons (24 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013) 
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,15 (hasta 200, también cambio 100 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 19/06/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
*12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)*
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sauron1972 (26 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
*12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio 101 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro ahora mismo equivalente a 12,49 por moneda, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 26/08/2013)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,69 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE]


----------



## demokratos (26 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio 101 por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro ahora mismo equivalente a 12,49 por moneda, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 26/08/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,79 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 26/8/2013)*
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sauron1972 (27 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)[/B]
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
*12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 27/08/2013)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,79 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 26/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,89 (250, olestalkyn - Madrid en mano y envíos 21/08/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013) 
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 27/08/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,79 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 26/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## JAC 59 (29 Ago 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> 13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
> 13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
> ...




Con vuestro permiso, me incorporo a la sección de venta...

Un saludo metalero.


----------



## adrian2408 (29 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 27/08/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,79 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 26/8/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## demokratos (30 Ago 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 27/08/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Sauron1972 (11 Sep 2013)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
*12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## bronx5 (11 Sep 2013)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## Gol D. Roger (11 Sep 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
*12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)*
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 08-07-2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## San Karlillo (16 Sep 2013)

Una rebajita.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,80 (1000, Egam, Madrid en mano, 18/07/2013)
*12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)*
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano


----------



## remonster (26 Sep 2013)

Hay muchas ofertas inactivas (por ejemplo en que el usuario no se ha conectado desde hace meses). Propogo que se borren la ofertas más viejas de 2 meses que no se renueven.


----------



## Rafacoins (26 Sep 2013)

remonster dijo:


> Hay muchas ofertas inactivas (por ejemplo en que el usuario no se ha conectado desde hace meses). Propogo que se borren la ofertas más viejas de 2 meses que no se renueven.



Curioso que propongas eso cuando no tienes ninguna oferta de compra ni de venta. 
¿Cuantos nicks tienes?


----------



## onzaverde (26 Sep 2013)

pues yo estoy interesado en comprar las tres ultimas monedas de 2000 pesetas que salieron 99 , 2000 y 2001 sin circular y a un precio aceptable..o tambiem podria cambiarlas por monedas de 12€ .


----------



## remonster (27 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Curioso que propongas eso cuando no tienes ninguna oferta de compra ni de venta.
> ¿Cuantos nicks tienes?



Soy el creador del hilo original, y tu eres un mindundis don nadie y timador. Parece que te ha hecho pupa tu AUTOTONTOWNED en el otro hilo 




onzaverde dijo:


> pues yo estoy interesado en comprar las tres ultimas monedas de 2000 pesetas que salieron 99 , 2000 y 2001 sin circular y a un precio aceptable..o tambiem podria cambiarlas por monedas de 12€ .



Esas valen más que son las difíciles de la colección, no seas listillo...


----------



## bric (1 Oct 2013)

onzaverde dijo:


> pues yo estoy interesado en comprar las tres ultimas monedas de 2000 pesetas que salieron 99 , 2000 y 2001 sin circular y a un precio aceptable..o tambiem podria cambiarlas por monedas de 12€ .



¿Que es para tí "un precio aceptable"? ienso:

Pon una oferta de compra en el hilo (que para eso está  ) y a ver que pasa.


----------



## maragold (1 Oct 2013)

*Me tomo la molestia de eliminar a Egam pues su oferta es obsoleta y no ha respondido a mi MP de hace más de una semana...*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (50 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 26/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,30 (10 OCTOPUSSY, Logroño y Madrid en mano y envios 19/06/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## Sauron1972 (1 Oct 2013)

Propondría que se borraran los bids y asks a los 3 meses, que ya son unas vacaciones suficientemente largas, jejejejeje.

Además, siempre se puede volver a introducir el bid o el ask.

Y borrarlas a los dos meses tampoco me parecería mal


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (1 Oct 2013)

*Retiro la oferta*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (50 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 26/06/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## Surfer (2 Oct 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
*12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)*
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,15 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 30/8/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)
14,50 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
14,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 12/8/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## demokratos (6 Oct 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (20, OnclePicsou, con y sin blister 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano 03/06/2013)
12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
*12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)*
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
*14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)*
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## Malafollá (7 Oct 2013)

cómo va este hilo, precios ask por debajo de precios bid y se mantienen, ¿los lotes no son genéricos?


----------



## Oncle Picsou (7 Oct 2013)

Vendidas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## plazamayor (7 Oct 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 20/06/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
*15,00 (1 colección completa 2000 pesetas, plazamayor, todas en funda FNMT, Madrid en mano)07-10-2013)*
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## karlillobilbaino (8 Oct 2013)

*Hilo erroneo*

Hilo erroneo


----------



## plazamayor (14 Oct 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
*14,00 (125, plazamayor, precintadas, todos los años, Madrid en mano 14/10/2013)*
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
*15,00 (3 colecciones completas 2000 pesetas, plazamayor, todas en funda FNMT, Madrid en mano 14-10-2013)*
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
__________________


----------



## adrian2408 (16 Oct 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,75 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)*
12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (125, plazamayor, precintadas, todos los años, Madrid en mano 14/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
15,00 (3 colecciones completas 2000 pesetas, plazamayor, todas en funda FNMT, Madrid en mano 14-10-2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## tativos (20 Oct 2013)

*monedas plata*

tengo monedas de 12 € años 2004, 2002 , y tres de 2000 pts (1996), soy nueva en este foro como hago para ponerlo y saber quien las compra?


----------



## ecr20 (20 Oct 2013)

tativos dijo:


> tengo monedas de 12 € años 2004, 2002 , y tres de 2000 pts (1996), soy nueva en este foro como hago para ponerlo y saber quien las compra?



Hola tativos, primeramente darte la bienvenida a éste gran foro. 

Para seguir, decirte que la dínamica que sigue éste hilo es bien sencilla. Primero debes tener claro que precio quieres poner a las monedas de 12€ y las de 2000ptas.

Como tu intención es venderlas (se utiliza ASK, traducción pedir precio) y no comprarlas (se utiliza BID, traducción ofrecer precio). Tienes que seguir un formato estipulado en el hilo:

Precio ofertado (Cantidad de monedas, Nombre usuario, Población, Fecha)

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo.


----------



## plazamayor (23 Oct 2013)

edito alguna venta, je,je,je 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,75 (hasta 200,Narwhal,Cáceres,Talavera de la R, en mano, 22/06/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,75 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
*14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)*
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## Narwhal (27 Oct 2013)

Edito al haber comprado hoy

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,75 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,85 (400 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Surfer (28 Oct 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)*
12,75 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## adrian2408 (28 Oct 2013)

vendidas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## mario_sg (1 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
*13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
*13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## makokillo (1 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100,adrian2408,trato en mano Badajoz y Cáceres,se realizan envios,29/08/2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
*13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## adrian2408 (2 Nov 2013)

Aprobecho un pongo las monedas de un amigo a la venta.
Recordar copiar la lista de ultimo post, para que la información este lo más actualizada posible 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## hablando_en_plata (7 Nov 2013)

Recordar copiar la lista de ultimo post, para que la información este lo más actualizada posible 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (500, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 21/08/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
*13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13*
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
*13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)*13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kennedy (7 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## Joseplatico (7 Nov 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Actualizo



Creo que lo has DES actualizado muy bien....

Me parece que está mezclado con mensajes borrados y faltan nuevos.

Pillo la anterior a la de Kennedy incluyendo la suya "actualizada"

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,12/08/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
*12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD*
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,90 (400, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
14,00 (hasta 30 uds, Arraez, hasta 3 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 21/06/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arraez (17 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40-12,50, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 11/09/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sauron1972 (18 Nov 2013)

Actualizo y vuelvo a lanzar el tema de eliminar Bids y Asks tras un tiempo prudencial sin renovar o actualizar (¿3 meses? ¿2 meses?)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
*12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## Condemor (19 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
*13,00 (100, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos, también cambio por bitcoins, 19/11/2013)*
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
13,50 (1000, el_andorrano, Barcelona y envios)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## el_andorrano (19 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.00 (hasta 100, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano/envio. 25/6/13)
13,00 (hasta 500, Iwan, Zaragoza/Huesca, en mano, 16/05/2013)
12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,50 (100, michinato,en mano Madrid, negociable, 14/06/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona, blister 14/08/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, vayafuturo,en mano Madrid, negociable, 21/06/2013)
12,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia o envios, 08/08/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (300, FNUMIS, Valencia y Barcelona en mano, 12/06/2013)
13,00 (300, TorNO, envios, todas perfecto estado, 21/08/2013)
*13,00 (100, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos, también cambio por bitcoins, 19/11/2013)*
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13
13,50 (800, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios, 15/07/2013)
13,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 27/05/2013)
13,50 (40 , juan35, Donosti en mano, 27-05-2013)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,50 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 27/05/2013)
14,50 (200 en blister, el ganador, castilla y león, 28/05/2013)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano, 25/05/2013)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano, 18/06/2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante y envíos 18-7-2013
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)
14,50 (300, DAVIDSEN, Alicante, en mano o envios 15/07/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia, 08/08/2013)
13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
13,70 (10 colecciones completas, TorNO, en bolsitas originales, envios, 21/08/2013)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
16,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano)


----------



## ecr20 (19 Nov 2013)

Actualizo eliminando a gente que lleva más de tres meses sin actualizar su oferta/demanda:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca, en mano o envío pago yo, 07/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
*12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)*
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
*13,00 (100, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos, también cambio por bitcoins, 19/11/2013)*
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
*12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Kennedy (21 Nov 2013)

Actualizo para retirar mi oferta de compra.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (100, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos, también cambio por bitcoins, 19/11/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Condemor (21 Nov 2013)

Rebajo.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)*
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Ulisses (21 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,50 (100, Ulisses, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid en mano, 21/11/2013)<!-- google_ad_section_end --> - Transacción realizada, retiro oferta de compra.
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)*
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.4/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## adrian2408 (25 Nov 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 11/09/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Gol D. Roger (25 Nov 2013)

Actualizo mi oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,30 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro con valoración de las monedas en torno a 12,40, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 18/11/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Sauron1972 (3 Dic 2013)

Corrijo mi oferta en línea con la evolución de la plata

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
*12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,80 (300,novembre, sin blister pero SC para Barcelona en mano 24-10-13)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## agl_2002 (4 Dic 2013)

siento por ensuciar el hilo... pero la plata de contiene una moneda de 12 euros hoy vale 7.5 euros.
a ver si me convencéis de lo contrario, pero por qué tendría que comprarla a 13 euros?


----------



## remonster (4 Dic 2013)

agl_2002 dijo:


> siento por ensuciar el hilo... pero la plata de contiene una moneda de 12 euros hoy vale 7.5 euros.
> a ver si me convencéis de lo contrario, pero por qué tendría que comprarla a 13 euros?



La plata que contiene un billete de 20 euros vale 0 euros. Nadie te obliga a comprar nada. Vete a trolear a otro sitio payaso.

(este mensaje se autodestruirá en 24 horas)


----------



## agl_2002 (4 Dic 2013)

he preguntado con toda la educación y vas y sueltas eso... algunos foreros dan mucho asco.


----------



## remonster (4 Dic 2013)

agl_2002 dijo:


> he preguntado con toda la educación y vas y sueltas eso... algunos foreros dan mucho asco.



Ensuciar este hilo es de mala educación. Eres de los pocos que lo han hecho. 

Si pensases un poco es bastante fácil entender porque alguien prefiere pagar 13 euros por un "billete" con plata que 12 por el mismo sin plata...


----------



## Sauron1972 (4 Dic 2013)

agl_2002 dijo:


> he preguntado con toda la educación y vas y sueltas eso... algunos foreros dan mucho asco.



Su precio mínimo ha de ser 12 euros, que es lo que te da el BAnco de España en ventanilla por cada moneda.

A partir de ahí, como la pérdida es limitada (no vale menos de 12 euros), ¿cuánto estás dispuesto a pagar por una moneda/inversión/ahorro cuya pérdida está limitada pero la ganancia es más fácil o difícil pero ilimitada?


----------



## agl_2002 (4 Dic 2013)

acaso es un hilo sagrado? he empezado pidiendo perdón y no es el fin del mundo, los posts se pueden borrar y tal.
mi pregunta no cuestiona los metales. mi pregunta cuestionaba las ventajas de comprar plata al doble de su valor, cuando lo puedes hacer mucho más barato.
cosa que veo razonable a los foreros que quieran asegurarse sus 12 euros fiduciaros, pero para los metaleros convencidos no creo que merezca la pena.
ale, a otra cosa.


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Dic 2013)

agl_2002 dijo:


> acaso es un hilo sagrado? he empezado pidiendo perdón y no es el fin del mundo, los posts se pueden borrar y tal.
> mi pregunta no cuestiona los metales. mi pregunta cuestionaba las ventajas de comprar plata al doble de su valor, cuando lo puedes hacer mucho más barato.
> cosa que veo razonable a los foreros que quieran asegurarse sus 12 euros fiduciaros, pero para los metaleros convencidos no creo que merezca la pena.
> ale, a otra cosa.



No te mates pidiendole educacion a remonster porque no la encontrarás, y menos ahora que con la plata por los suelos sabe dios lo que llevará perdido.

No creas que en este foro todos son asi, sientete invitado en participar en este y cualquier otro hilo del foro


----------



## Sauron1972 (17 Dic 2013)

Subo a ver si se reanima

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## mack008 (17 Dic 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
12,50 (xxx,Mack008, Barcelona, Girona en mano,17/12/2013)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## jblanco (18 Dic 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
12,50 (xxx,Mack008, Barcelona, Girona en mano,17/12/2013)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (120 con blister, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 1/10/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid, negociable, 19/11/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## ecr20 (18 Dic 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
12,50 (xxx,Mack008, Barcelona, Girona en mano,17/12/2013)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 17/11/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## gurrumino (19 Dic 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
12,50 (xxx,Mack008, Barcelona, Girona en mano,17/12/2013)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Bistrol (24 Dic 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
12,50 (xxx,Mack008, Barcelona, Girona en mano,17/12/2013)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,25 (500, Bistrol, el manos Sevilla, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## mack008 (26 Dic 2013)

Retiro oferta, ya las tengo reservadas. gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,25 (500, Bistrol, el manos Sevilla, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013) 
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## demokratos (14 Ene 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,25 (500, Bistrol, el manos Sevilla, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
*12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)*
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 07/11/13)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,60 (50, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 07/11/13)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## hablando_en_plata (20 Ene 2014)

Rescato el hilo desde la página 3 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,25 (500, Bistrol, el manos Sevilla, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)[/QUOTE]


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Ene 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)*
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,25 (500, Bistrol, el manos Sevilla, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Bistrol (21 Ene 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Ene 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
*12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)*
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## pioner20 (29 Ene 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 29/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## Rafacoins (29 Ene 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 29/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 18/12/2013)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## jblanco (14 Feb 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 29/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,55 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 11/02/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


----------



## cancri (22 Feb 2014)

*comprar monedas de 12 euros*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,50(xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 29/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 15/02/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
13,70 (1 Col. Comp. 12€ , precintadas , makokillo, envios, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## makokillo (2 Mar 2014)

Actualizo qutando mi oferta. Gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,50(xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,45 (xxx, Negrofuturo,en mano Bizkaia, negociable, 14/09/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 29/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013[/QUOTE]


----------



## remonster (4 Mar 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Estaría bien que los del bid pusierais cuántas queréis comprar, igual que hacemos los del ask



No sólo estaría bien si no que DEBEN de hacerlo. De otra manera podrían estar queriendo comprar sólo una y manipulando la oferta y demanda.

Propongo que se borren las ofertas que no respeten las reglas básicas.

Si no sabéis cuantas queréis comprar es queno sabéis si queréis comprar.


----------



## pioner20 (5 Mar 2014)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,50(xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 18/12/2013)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:*
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
12,50 (xxx, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, negociable, 18/12/2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK:*
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:*

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK:*

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## ecr20 (5 Mar 2014)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,50(xxx, Gol D. Roger,en mano Madrid, negociable, 25/11/2013)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:*
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK:*
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:*

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK:*

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## Gol D. Roger (5 Mar 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)
15,00 (4 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 25-11-2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## adrian2408 (5 Mar 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## afvillacanas (10 Mar 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)


----------



## afvillacanas (17 Mar 2014)

*Toc, toc ...*

Hola de nuevo,
Después de una semana, no veo movimiento del hilo, ni respuestas a mi oferta de compra. :
Incluso he mandado sendos PMs a los dos foreros de Madrid que tienen anunciadas ofertas inferiores a mi BID, sin obtener respuesta.inocho:
Gracias a olestalkyn por su contraoferta por PM (única recibida) pero queda algo por encima de mi presupuesto.
Y claro, permanezco a la escucha.
Gracias a todos.
Antonio


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Mar 2014)

Estimado pompero afvillacanas

1- Los Mensajes Privados, por definición, son eso, privados. Si hubiera querido hacer pública mi oferta estaría publicada, valga la redundancia, en el bid-ask. 
2- Es fácil seguir con la dinámica del hilo. A partir de la última entrada editas y añades tu bid-ask/oferta-demanda. Ya te pongo yo en su sitio lo que quieres.
3- Mi oferta, claro, no es para siempre. Acaba de caducar.
4- Suerte

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
*12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)*
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60 (500, Arraez -> todas en blister, Valencia, Albacete, envíos,
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## Arraez (18 Mar 2014)

Olvidé retirar oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:
13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)
14,00 (100, plazamayor, todas precintadas, Madrid en mano 23/10/2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013


----------



## plazamayor (20 Mar 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (xxx Cancri en mano Castellón o alrededores o envios.Negociable)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,35 (xxx, Bistrol, en mano, Sevilla y alrededores, 24/12/2013
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,05 (hasta 200, también cambio por 50 pesos mexicanos de oro valorando las monedas en torno a 12,10, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano, 03/12/2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,55 (95, Condemor, Murcia, en mano y envíos a cargo del comprador, 19/11/2013)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,60. 200 gurrumino. Madrid, Talavera, Toledo, en mano. 17/12/2013)
12,70 (300 Surfer, todas precintadas, Alicante 02-10-2013)
12,75 (100, apeche2000, con blister, Valencia o envios aparte,14/11/2013) MAS CANTIDAD CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (200 San Karlillo - Sevilla y Cordoba en mano 16-09-2013)
12,95 (100,adrian2408,Badajoz y Cáceres,envios aparte.25/11/2013)
13,00 (200, JAC 59, Torrevieja y alrededores... En mano. 29/08/2013)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,70 (2 x 1995; 2 x 1996; 1 x 1997; 2 X 1998; 1 x 1999; 2 x 2000 y 2 x 2001, mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, en mano, 1/11/2013)
13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 05/03/2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)
13,90 (20, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:

13,70 (De 1 a 3 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), mario_sg, Palencia, Valladolid, Madrid, 01/11/2013)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 6/10/2013
__________________


----------



## ecr20 (22 Mar 2014)

Actualizo lista y elimino BID & ASK del 2013

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 22/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 22/03/2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:


__________________


----------



## Mediterrand (22 Mar 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 22/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
*12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)*
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 22/03/2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## ecr20 (23 Mar 2014)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
*12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)*
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 14/1/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :*

BID:

*13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):*

BID:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## demokratos (28 Mar 2014)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia, en mano, 01/03/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :*

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):*

BID:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014


----------



## afvillacanas (30 Mar 2014)

*Pido disculpas*

Hola de nuevo, quisiera pedir disculpas al foro por mi inexperiencia y en particular a las foreros que me han hecho entender como funciona el asunto. Acabo de reducir mi oferta a solo 50 monedas, tras comprender que debo empezar como novato por pequeñas cantidades, antes de tener una reputación mas consolidada y desarrollar relaciones de confianza mutua con los vendedores.
Saludos y gracias a todos.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
*12,60 (50, afvillacanas, en mano, Madrid, 30/3/2014)*
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia y envíos, 30/03/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Mar 2014)

Doy fé de que afvillacanas me ha estado mareando durante estas dos (2) semanas...aunque entiendo que sin mala intención. 

Me parece bien que te hayas aclarado y me alegro de que yo haya tenido algo que ver en ello ...aunque me hubiera parecido mejor que hubieses venido con las ideas claras de casa. No es muy difícil esto del metal con facial. 

Suerte.


----------



## el ganador (2 Abr 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE *COMPRA* TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,50 (400, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 10/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE *VENDE* SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia y envíos, 30/03/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 20/03/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
*13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)*
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014


----------



## afvillacanas (2 Abr 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
*12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)*
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia y envíos, 30/03/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)
13,25 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 02/04/14)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014
__________________


----------



## ChosLive (14 Abr 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 23/03/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.4 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o a bitcoins, 06/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 06/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
*13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)*
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)
13,25 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 02/04/14)


----------



## ecr20 (14 Abr 2014)

Edito, ya que parece que algunos copian lo que le da la gana ienso:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.4 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o a




bitcoins, 06/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 06/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)
13,25 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 02/04/14)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Abr 2014)

*Ups, parece que alguien habia borrado mi suculenta oferta...*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.4 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o a bitcoins, 06/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 06/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
*13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)*
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)
13,25 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 02/04/14)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)

------------


----------



## ecr20 (14 Abr 2014)

¿Como eres tan hipócrita Rafacoins?, Nadie había borrado tu oferta, que de suculenta tiene poco y encima la duplicas... ::
Ya que actualizas ten la decencia de actualizar la fecha :no:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.4 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o a bitcoins, 06/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 06/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 29/01/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)
13,25 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 02/04/14)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)

------------


----------



## Rafacoins (15 Abr 2014)

*Aps, pues parece que mire mal, no obstante lo de hipocrita sobraba.

Ya que eres tan vivo ecr20, ya podrias haberte comportado como un caballero y haberlo editado tu mismo en tu post en lugar de ponerte a insultar gratuitamente a los demás

Pues lo dicho, edito mi suculenta oferta...*


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.4 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o a bitcoins, 06/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 06/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
*13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)*
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)
13,25 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia o cercanias en mano. 02/04/14)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)

------------


----------



## vegadelos7 (15 Abr 2014)

Hola buenas tardes. 
Estaria interesado en comprar monedas de 12 euros,en 10 unidades no se si alguien esta diospuesto a vender esa cantidad, me interesan que esten en el blister original y los años del 2007 en adelante.
espero su repsuesta
Un saludo


----------



## gurrumino (8 May 2014)

Editado y suprimida mi oferta,vendidas las 50 monedas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)
__________________


----------



## apeche2000 (4 Jun 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
*12,45 (90, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envios)*
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € *y 20€* ):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)

*MONEDAS DE 20 EUROS del BCE: DISPONIBLES LOS DOS MODELOS QUE SACO EL BCE, PEDIDO MÍNIMO 5 MONEDAS (iguales, a 22 euros) o 10 monedas (5 de cada modelo, a 21 euros) apeche2000. Valencia o envios. Cantidades superiores consultar precio *


----------



## apeche2000 (5 Jun 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (xxx, Cascooscuro,en mano Barcelona, 27/01/2014)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
*12,35 (90, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envios)*
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)
13,25 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navara, Guipúzcoa, en mano o envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 14/04/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
13,65 (60, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa, en mano y envíos, 18/01/14)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)

*MONEDAS DE 20 EUROS del BCE: DISPONIBLES LOS DOS MODELOS QUE SACO EL BCE, PEDIDO MÍNIMO 5 MONEDAS (iguales, a 21 euros) o 10 monedas (5 de cada modelo, a 20,50 euros) apeche2000. Valencia o envios. Cantidades superiores consultar precio*


----------



## ecr20 (6 Jun 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
*12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)*
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12,35 (90, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envios)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

*12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

*13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 29/3/2014)


----------



## demokratos (10 Jun 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12,35 (90, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envios)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Jun 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,75 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 23/03/2014)
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## Mediterrand (13 Jun 2014)

Bajo precio y actualizo la oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


12,60 (xxx, EstudianteTesorero, en mano Barcelona o envío de foreros con referencias, 20/01/2014)
12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
*12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)*
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)
__________________

Valoraciones[/QUOTE]


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Jun 2014)

Hace unos días que la lista hace cosas raras desapareciendo gente y volviendo a aparecer... de momento voy servido, así que elimino mi "demanda"



Mediterrand dijo:


> Bajo precio y actualizo la oferta
> 
> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 Jun 2014)

Bajo precio y actualizo la oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
*12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)*
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Jun 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (50, afvillacanas en mano Madrid, 30/3/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,50 (300, miaavg, en blister, Valencia y cercanias en mano, tambien envios fuera. 28/05/14)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
*12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23Jun2014)*
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)


----------



## michinato (30 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hace unos días que la lista hace cosas raras desapareciendo gente y volviendo a aparecer... de momento voy servido, así que elimino mi "demanda"



[/QUOTE]

Si, yo posteé una oferta de compra y ha desaparecido tanto mi post como mi oferta de la lista.


----------



## afvillacanas (30 Jun 2014)

Actualizo oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, afvillacanas, en mano Madrid, 30/6/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23Jun2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,00 (6 de 12€ + 1 de 2000Ptas, RAFACOINS. Lugo, en mano o envios, 15/04/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Jun 2014)

Actualizo oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, afvillacanas, en mano Madrid, 30/6/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
*12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23Jun2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)


----------



## michinato (9 Jul 2014)

Vuelvo a ofertar

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,50 (100, michinato, en mano Madrid, 09/07/2014)*
12,50 (100, afvillacanas, en mano Madrid, 30/6/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,59 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 29/3/2014) (RESERVADAS)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23Jun2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,83 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/6/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/6/2014)


----------



## Apocalipse (9 Jul 2014)

Una pregunta de aficionado (a lo mejor la respuesta está en las 27 páginas del hilo, pero... qué pereza): 

La gente que vende estas monedas de 12 € a 11 € en Ebay, entiendo que hace negocio con los gastos de envío, ¿no es así?

Ejemplo: http://www.ebay.es/itm/12-EUROS-PLA...&itu=UCI%2BRTU&otn=21&pmod=161357470300&ps=54

¿Creéis que venderlas en Ebay es una buena forma de obtener liquidez por ellas?


----------



## demokratos (10 Jul 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, michinato, en mano Madrid, 09/07/2014)
12,50 (100, afvillacanas, en mano Madrid, 30/6/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12.35 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, envíos, pago por transferencia bancaria o bitcoins, 16/04/2014)
12.45 (200, Timetwister, mínimo 100, Valencia en mano, 16/04/2014)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,70 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/7/2014) 
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23Jun2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,84 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/7/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/7/2014)


----------



## Surfer (12 Jul 2014)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Una pregunta de aficionado (a lo mejor la respuesta está en las 27 páginas del hilo, pero... qué pereza):
> 
> La gente que vende estas monedas de 12 € a 11 € en Ebay, entiendo que hace negocio con los gastos de envío, ¿no es así?
> 
> ...



Evidentemente. En este foro la gente que tenga monedas de 12 euros en mi opinión está perdiendo dinero. Fíjate en la gente que compra monedas de 12 euros. Ofrece 12,20 euros por una moneda de 12,00 euros, es decir 0,20 céntimos más. Piden 100 monedas comprándolas a 12,20. 

El beneficio del poseedor de 100 monedas de 12 euros, si se las vende a alguien que se las compra a 12,20, obtiene un mísero beneficio de 20 euros.
¿Merece la pena arriesgarse a mandar 100 monedas de 12 euros (1200 euros en total) en un pedido, arriesgándote a que pase cualquier cosa (no conoces al comprador, probemas en el envío, perdidas del paquete) para un beneficio de 20 euros?

En ebay las monedas de 12 euros se venden como MINIMO en compra directa a 15 euros (con envío en carta ordinario, sin certificar, el más barato) si quieren envío certificado pues el precio sube más aún. Aunque de media se suelen vender bien en ebay y la gente las suele comprar en unos 16/17 euros con envío normal incluido. (Hay gente que las vende por más incluso, pero lo mímimo 15, la media 16/17).

Con vender en ebay 5 monedas de 12 euros a un precio de 16 euros, ya ganas lo mismo que vendiendo aquí 100 monedas a 12,20. 
Sale mucho mejor ebay, aunque el problema es que es más lento, vendes una a una, a lo mejor pasa una semana hasta que vendes la otra, es más lento vamos.

En resumen, o malvender a 12,20 en el foro (en mi opinión), o vender lentamente en ebay poco a poco. Y al que tenga un volumen grande de estas monedas, casi mejor no dejar pasar meses y meses, lo meta en una cuenta remunerada y le saque algo de rendimiento.


----------



## Surfer (12 Jul 2014)

Timetwister dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta más factores, como cuánto valoras tu tiempo o la urgencia que tengas de cambiar monedas por billetes. Y a Ebay hay que restarle comisiones de venta y de poner el anuncio.



Sí eso también tienes razón.

De todas formas yo creo que la gente que compra monedas en este foro de 12 euros, son para luego revenderlas en ebay o por otros canales. ¿No es mejor pues que el poseedor de esas monedas de 12 euros las venda él mismo y obtenga mayor beneficio?

Aquí en el foro saca 0,20 céntimos por moneda, en ebay/milanuncios u otros lugares, se saca 3 euros mínimo por moneda.

Pero claro la desventaja es que se pierde tiempo, son pedidos pequeños (de moneda en moneda quizá) y que te llevaría meses venderlas todas en caso de disponer de muchas monedas.

Está claro que el vendedor luego debe ver lo que más le conviene, también es buena la rapidez de poder vender 100 monedas de golpe aunque sea solo sacando 0,20 de beneficio por moneda.

Y dejo el debate que en definitiva este hilo es de ofertas y demandas jaja.

salu2!!


----------



## Queenda (13 Jul 2014)

Gracias por la información.


----------



## afvillacanas (14 Jul 2014)

Retiro mi oferta. Saludos.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, michinato, en mano Madrid, 09/07/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,70 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/7/2014) 
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23Jun2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,84 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/7/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 10/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,50 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid y Toledo, en mano, 10/7/2014)[


----------



## demokratos (18 Jul 2014)

Aumento el precio ante la fuerte demanda.

Para los que siempre preguntan porque pongo 2 ofertas a precios diferentes: La primera es el precio para las 100 primeras monedas y la segunda para las 100 siguientes. 

Y respondiendo al que arriba dice que se venden monedas por 12.20, creo que jamás nadie ha vendido a ese precio. Probablemente el precio más bajo al que se haya realizado una operación sea de 12.40-12.50.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, michinato, en mano Madrid, 09/07/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
*12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)*
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
*13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## michinato (18 Jul 2014)

Me elimino de la lista

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA. :

BID:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

BID:

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Apocalipse (18 Jul 2014)

demokratos dijo:


> Y respondiendo al que arriba dice que se venden monedas por 12.20, creo que jamás nadie ha vendido a ese precio. Probablemente el precio más bajo al que se haya realizado una operación sea de 12.40-12.50.



Bueno, mi pregunta sigue siendo igualmente válida. Los que ponen el anuncio en Ebay vendiendo monedas de 12€ a 11€ (es decir, duros a 4 pesetas) se creen que somos gilipollas, porque ponen unos gastos de envío desproporcionados, ¿no es así?


----------



## demokratos (18 Jul 2014)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Bueno, mi pregunta sigue siendo igualmente válida. Los que ponen el anuncio en Ebay vendiendo monedas de 12€ a 11€ (es decir, duros a 4 pesetas) se creen que somos gilipollas, porque ponen unos gastos de envío desproporcionados, ¿no es así?



Si es así. Para verificarlo propón al vendedor la entrega en mano. Ya verás como no te vende. Salen más caras con gastos de envío que las compradas aquí. 

Este hilo no es para discusiones. Borraré este post en 24 horas


----------



## Apocalipse (18 Jul 2014)

demokratos dijo:


> Este hilo no es para discusiones. Borraré este post en 24 horas



Siento molestar.


----------



## Surfer (19 Jul 2014)

Ya solo hay 4 personas interesadas en comprar en el foro y a precios de 12,20 todas menos una a 12,40. No se a cual es el mínimo que se habrán vendido! Solo digo lo que ofrecen los foreros y solo hay 4 demandas a esos precios. Antaño se vendían bien eso sí y se solían demandar bastantes. Por cierto sería bueno que matizases en tu venta para coleccionistas a 13,70 de monedas de 2000 pesetas el año al que pertenece la colección/monedas.
Bueno volviendo al tema:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## demokratos (19 Jul 2014)

Apocalipse dijo:


> Siento molestar.



Creo que no molestas. A mi al menos. No pasa nada porque hablemos un poco mientras sea objeto mejorar el hilo.



Surfer dijo:


> Ya solo hay 4 personas interesadas en comprar en el foro y a precios de 12,20 todas menos una a 12,40.



Mi experiencia es que hay bastante gente interesados en comprar, pero no postean sus bids. Se venden sin problema a 12,70 actulmente.



Surfer dijo:


> No se a cual es el mínimo que se habrán vendido! Solo digo lo que ofrecen los foreros y solo hay 4 demandas a esos precios. Antaño se vendían bien eso sí y se solían demandar bastantes. Por cierto sería bueno que matizases en tu venta para coleccionistas a 13,70 de monedas de 2000 pesetas el año al que pertenece la colección/monedas.
> Bueno volviendo al tema:



Si no se indica año es a gusto del vendedor. Si no habría que hacer listas de bid-ask para cada año (se puede hacer): El producto de un bid-ask debe de ser un producto único para que tenga sentido. 

A mi me parece que la gente que ofrece 12.20 está fuera de onda. El seguro del facial vale más de un 2% en cualquier valoración sensata que le des. La gente no se va a molestar a hacer envíos o quedar contigo cuando puede llevarlas por 12 euros al banco de la esquina.

También hay un cierto número de ofertas que no son realistas, donde el forero no contesta, etc...cuando esto ocurra se deberían borrar las ofertas.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 08:43 ----------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,50 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,80 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Surfer (19 Jul 2014)

demokratos dijo:


> Si no se indica año es a gusto del vendedor. Si no habría que hacer listas de bid-ask para cada año (se puede hacer): El producto de un bid-ask debe de ser un producto único para que tenga sentido.



No tiene sentido, así tienes las cosas duplicadas, ya tienes en el ASK: 13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)

Y luego repites en el de coleccionistas: ASK: 13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014) 

Sino pon: "ASK: 13,70 (100, DE CUALQUIER AÑO, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014) 

De hecho dime datos que tengo varios interesados en comprar "tiras completas 
en funda original" en mano en madrid, de monedas del AÑO 2000.

salu2!

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 22:58 ----------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 23/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## d-signer (19 Jul 2014)

perdon por interrumpir, pero cuantos gramos de plata tienen esas monedas?


----------



## Surfer (20 Jul 2014)

d-signer dijo:


> perdon por interrumpir, pero cuantos gramos de plata tienen esas monedas?




- 1 moneda 12 euros plata (BDE) pesa = 18,00 gramos.
- 1 moneda 12 euros plata (BDE) contiene = Plata de Ley, de 925 milésimas.
- 1 moneda 12 euros plata (BDE) equivale a = 16,65 gramos de plata PURA. (18 gramos de peso x 0,925 milésimas).


----------



## d-signer (20 Jul 2014)

gracias, he estado viendo el precio de estas monedas en joyeria andorrano y tienen un bid-ask de 12-13,5e lo cual no es una horquilla tam amplia como la pata fisica.

Me imagino que estas monedas de 12e se pueden cambiar por dinero fiat en el banco de españa, por otro lado haciendo el calculo, mecsale que el valor en plata a dia de hoy son 7e por moneda, si el euro desaparece supungo ue ese valor en plata se multiplicaria, sin embargo si la plata baja siempre las puedes cambiar por 12e? estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Bullion10 (22 Jul 2014)

d-signer dijo:


> gracias, he estado viendo el precio de estas monedas en joyeria andorrano y tienen un bid-ask de 12-13,5e lo cual no es una horquilla tam amplia como la pata fisica.
> 
> Me imagino que estas monedas de 12e se pueden cambiar por dinero fiat en el banco de españa, por otro lado haciendo el calculo, mecsale que el valor en plata a dia de hoy son 7e por moneda, si el euro desaparece supungo ue ese valor en plata se multiplicaria, sin embargo si la plata baja siempre las puedes cambiar por 12e? estoy en lo correcto?



Hola d-signer,

A mediodía de hoy 22 de Julio de 2014, me sale que el valor en plata de una moneda de 12 euros es de 8.28 euros.

Por tanto, calcula que si adquieres monedas de 12 euros rondando los 12,50 - 13,00 euros, estás pagando un sobreprecio de más del 50% sobre su valor en plata. Pero claro, ese sobreprecio está justificado para muchos por la cobertura que te ofrece el valor facial de la moneda, por la que cualquier entidad bancaria (no sólo el Banco de España) te la convierte en 12 euros de dinero fiat en cualquier momento. De hecho, es moneda de curso legal, no haría falta ni que fueras al banco, podrías hasta hacer la compra con ellas, que sería más divertido para ver la cara de extrañeza de la dependient@... :8:

Saludos.


----------



## d-signer (22 Jul 2014)

muchas gracias por la respuesta!. Tambien he estado viendo el tema de los lingotes de plata y no te ahorras nada respecto a las monedas , ademas hay que tener en cuenta que los lingotes no tienen el valor fiat. De todas formas las horquillas de compra/venta de los lingotes son increiblemente abusivas así que la moneda veo que tiene mucho mas interes!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Jul 2014)

D-singer, cuando hablas de "monedas" parece que hablas unicamente de K12s, si es asi ten en cuenta que el "conocimiento oficial" de estos hilos considera que hay dos formas buenas de invertir en plata física: monedas bullion (plata pura, mas plata por euro, pero sin precio minimo) y monedas K12 (menos plata por euro pero con un suelo garantizado). Dos buenas opciones no excluyentes, yo tengo un buen puñado de cada.


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Jul 2014)

Retiro oferta. Gracias.

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## demokratos (1 Ago 2014)

Surfer dijo:


> No tiene sentido, así tienes las cosas duplicadas, ya tienes en el ASK: 13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
> 
> Y luego repites en el de coleccionistas: ASK: 13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
> 
> ...



No tiene sentido si no sabes leer. Si no pone año, evidentemente significa que es el año que le da la gana al vendedor. Si quieres un año preciso no tienes más que preguntar y negociar. 

Uno de los asks es para monedas de 2000 ptas (del año que queramos) y el último para monedas enfundadas (no necesariamente en tiras que no las hay para todos los años).


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Ago 2014)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
*12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)*
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## plazamayor (13 Ago 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,80 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 13/6/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## hablando_en_plata (25 Ago 2014)

*Subo el hilo.*

Subo el hilo. Bajo el precio. 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
*12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos* 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## apeche2000 (11 Sep 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
*12,90 (100, apeche2000, valencia o envio a cargo del comprador, 11/09/2014)*
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## apeche2000 (14 Sep 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
*12,75 (100, apeche2000, valencia o envio a cargo del comprador, 14/09/2014)*
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
__________________

Pero cuando una larga serie de abusos y usurpaciones, dirigida invariablemente al mismo objetivo, demuestra el designio de someter al pueblo a un despotismo absoluto, es su derecho, es su deber , derrocar ese gobierno y establecer nuevos resguardos para su futura seguridad (en clave monetaria: derroquemos el papel, nuestra salvaguarda serán oro y plata)


----------



## apeche2000 (19 Sep 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,40 (100, lamadama en mano Madrid y Cuenca, también envíos, 15/06/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,65 (100, apeche2000, valencia o envio a cargo del comprador, 19/09/2014)*
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Arraez (22 Sep 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,65 (100, apeche2000, valencia o envio a cargo del comprador, 19/09/2014)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## hablando_en_plata (22 Sep 2014)

Norma del hilo :

El que pone un precio igual a uno anterior, se pone en último lugar.


----------



## apeche2000 (23 Sep 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
*12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)*
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (29 Sep 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
*13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)*



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## satu (20 Oct 2014)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
*12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)*
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
12,95 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,20 (100, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,70 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,70 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## demokratos (9 Nov 2014)

Actualizando ofertas.

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (200, Timetwister, Valencia o envíos, 05/11/2014)
12,45 (300, miaavg, Valencia o envíos, 06/11/2014)
12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,65 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 13/06/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mediterrand (12 Nov 2014)

Bajo precio y acepto dólares. Un saludo.

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20,en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,40 (200, Timetwister, Valencia o envíos, 05/11/2014)
12,45 (300, miaavg, Valencia o envíos, 06/11/2014)
*12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $*
12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## BaNGo (29 Dic 2014)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia o envíos, acepto Bitcoins, 20/11/2014)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $
12,50 (500, Arraez, Albacete o envíos, 22/09/2014)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Arraez (6 Ene 2015)

Vendidas a los Reyes Magos 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,45 (200, Timetwister, Valencia o envíos, acepto Bitcoins, 20/11/2014)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
12,90 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/08/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## soutomoro (17 Ene 2015)

*12 euros entrega en palma de mallorca*

12,50 (500, soutomoro, en mano en palma de mallorca, 17/01/2015)


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Ene 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Captain Julius (19 Ene 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,80 (100, Zavalita, Málaga, en mano, 19/1/15)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## ecr20 (20 Ene 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 17/01/2015)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (500, soutomoro, en mano en palma de mallorca, 17/01/2015)
12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,80 (100, Zavalita, Málaga, en mano, 19/1/15)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 17/01/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 17/01/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Amaltheia (28 Ene 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, Mediterrand, Barcelona, en mano 12/11/2014) acepto $
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 28/01/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014)


----------



## Mediterrand (7 Feb 2015)

Edito para eliminar oferta. Están vendidas (me las quitan de las manos).

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 28/01/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (100, el ganador, Castilla y León, envío, 2/04/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014


----------



## silver999oz (8 Feb 2015)

Buenas , por privado. Necesito 1 de cada año:
1997.1999.2000.2001.2002.2004 Reina.2008.

Por favor buen precio con envío certificado.

Saludos 
Gracias


----------



## el ganador (16 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)*
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 28/01/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014[/QUOTE]


----------



## BolgThurys (24 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, plazamayor, en mano Madrid, 13/08/2014)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 20/10/2014)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,20 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)
12,20 (100, pioner20, en mano Valencia, 05/03/2014)
12,20 (100, RAFACOINS, en mano Lugo, 30/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)*
12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona en mano, 22/09/2014)
12,60 (100, apeche2000, valencia en mano, 23/09/2014)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 28/01/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/8/14)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)
12,85 (200, jblanco, en blister, Galicia, en mano, 14/02/2014)
13,00 (200, ChosLive, Madrid, entrega en mano, 06/06/2014)
13,50 (100, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 29/09/2014)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 9/11/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 06/06/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 18/7/2014[/QUOTE]


----------



## trasgukoke (24 Feb 2015)

Muy bien. El delante.. Para que espante.....debes colocar tu oferta en el sitio adecuado de la progresión. .


----------



## demokratos (24 Feb 2015)

Arreglado. 

Las ofertas ordenadas por precio y cronológicamente (a mismo precio las nuevas debajo).

Y elimino las ofertas viejas de más 3 meses como ya se dijo hace tiempo (volverlas a poner si aún están vigentes)


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 28/01/2015)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015


----------



## ecr20 (25 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015
__________________


----------



## hablando_en_plata (25 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
*12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)*
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (26 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)
*13,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 26/02/2015)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015


----------



## Amaltheia (26 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 26/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015


----------



## Sauron1972 (26 Feb 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 26/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (10 Mar 2015)

Actualizo precio.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
*12,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)*
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015


----------



## Chila (12 Mar 2015)

Actualizo precio.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
*12,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)*
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,75 (12, Chila, monedas, Envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,80 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano, 24/2/2015[/QUOTE]


----------



## demokratos (15 Mar 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
*12,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)*
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, Chila, monedas, Envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015


----------



## hablando_en_plata (25 Mar 2015)

*Rescato el hilo*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, Chila, monedas, Envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

*13,00 (100, hablando en plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)*
13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015[/QUOTE]


----------



## satu (26 Mar 2015)

Me vuelvo a añadir porque en febrero habeis quitado a todos los que estaban comprando :/

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, Chila, monedas, Envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

*13,00 (100, hablando en plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)*
13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015


----------



## Mediterrand (30 Mar 2015)

Añado oferta en Barcelona 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano Madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, Sauron1972, en mano Madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
*12,25 (XXX, Mediterrand, en mano Barcelona 30/03/2015)*
12,20 (100, BaNGo, en mano Vitoria o Pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, Valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, Barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, Los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula Lindner, Marbella (Málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, Amaltheia, Madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, Chila, monedas, Envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, BolgThurys, envío y/en mano Extremadura 23/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, Navarra, Guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano Madrid y Murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, Madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1oz (2 Abr 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

*12,60 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 02.04.2015)*


----------



## 1oz (11 Abr 2015)

*Modifico mi posicion a venta de 2000 pesetas*

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


Modifico mi situación a venta de 2000 pesetas
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

*12,50 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 26.04.2015)*
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bullionista (28 Abr 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

*12,40 (300, bullionista, zaragoza en mano 28/04/2015)*
12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 26.04.2015)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## trader (4 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

*12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)*
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,40 (300, bullionista, zaragoza en mano 28/04/2015)
12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

*12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)*
12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 26.04.2015)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## tobaris (8 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

*12,50 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 08/05/15)
12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,40 (300, bullionista, zaragoza en mano 28/04/2015)
12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 26.04.2015)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)*


----------



## Bullionista (8 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

*12,50 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 08/05/15)
12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 26.04.2015)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)*


----------



## tobaris (13 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (100, 1oz, 16 x 1994; 1 x 1995; 38 x 1996; 32 x 1997; 6 x 1998 y 7 x 2001, todas en su funda original. 70 de ellas en tiras de 10: 1 de 1994, 3 de 1996 y 3 de 1997. Envio por coste de correos +1 € o entrega en mano en jerez fra. 26.04.2015)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## 1oz (13 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (+50, Trader, en mano Valencia, Castellón y provincia 04/05/15)
12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## trader (13 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,50 (100, novembre, barcelona, en mano, 24/02/2015)
12,50 (200, los que el tocho se llevó, en cápsula lindner, marbella (málaga), en mano o envío, 10/03/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (17 May 2015)

Retiro oferta. Gracias!


bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,60 (200, amaltheia, madrid, mano y envío 26/02/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## Amaltheia (18 May 2015)

No disponibles ya.

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 16/2/2015)
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## el ganador (18 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:
*
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)*
12,70 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,40 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,40 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original, madrid, en mano y envíos, 15/3/2015)


----------



## demokratos (19 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,65 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,30 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)


----------



## averapaz (21 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (200, averapaz, Castellón, en mano 21/05/2015)
12,65 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,30 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## averapaz (28 May 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,65 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,30 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)


----------



## Bullionista (5 Jun 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

*12,60 (500, bullionista, zaragoza en mano, 5/6/2015)*
12,65 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,30 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,30 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/5/2015)


----------



## demokratos (8 Jun 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (500, bullionista, zaragoza en mano, 5/6/2015)
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)


----------



## Bullionista (16 Jun 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, novembre Barcelona en mano, 9/6/15)
12,70 (100, el ganador, envío, valladolid 18/5/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)


----------



## el ganador (21 Jun 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

12,50 (100, novembre Barcelona en mano, 9/6/15)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Jul 2015)

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 12 € a:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 12 € a:

*12,70 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga/Madrid en mano y envíos, 10/07/15)*
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)


----------



## sakeo (12 Jul 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
*12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)*
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


*12,70 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga/Madrid en mano y envíos, 10/07/15)*
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Jul 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
*12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)*
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: El indicado aquí abajo te compra tus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: El indicado aquí abajo te vende sus monedas de 2000 pesetas a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bid: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ask: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)


----------



## sakeo (14 Jul 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
*12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)*
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Madrillín (16 Jul 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## debianita (29 Jul 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (106, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 106 monedas de 12€, 26/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Sauron1972 (30 Jul 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (98, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 98 monedas de 12€, 30/07/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## TorNO (26 Ago 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (98, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 98 monedas de 12€, 30/07/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)*
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)
13,00 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 21/6/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## el ganador (30 Ago 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,60 (100, tobaris, en mano Soria 13/05/15)
12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (98, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 98 monedas de 12€, 30/07/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
*12,65 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 30/8/2015)*
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## tobaris (16 Oct 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (98, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 98 monedas de 12€, 30/07/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,65 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 30/8/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## kikepm (17 Nov 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (98, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 98 monedas de 12€, 30/07/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,65 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 30/8/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Sauron1972 (4 Dic 2015)

Actualizo bid, subo el hilo y aprovecho para proponer "limpiarlo" de ofertas de hace más de 6 meses

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, sakeo, en mano Valencia 12/07/15)
12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,15 (99, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 99 monedas de 12€, 04/12/2015)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,65 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 30/8/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## sakeo (8 Dic 2015)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,15 (99, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 99 monedas de 12€, 04/12/2015)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,65 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano valladolid 30/8/2015)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)

Actualizado. 

Gracias.


----------



## el ganador (15 Ene 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,15 (99, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 99 monedas de 12€, 04/12/2015)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)*
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)

12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)
13,20 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/6/2015)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)

Actualizado. 

Gracias.


----------



## demokratos (30 Ene 2016)

Actualizo precios.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,15 (99, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 99 monedas de 12€, 04/12/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Sauron1972 (11 Feb 2016)

Hago notar que el resto de ofertas de compra tienen entre 10 y 13 meses de antiguëdad. Creo que habría que borrarlas. Yo lo haría, pero entonces mi oferta de compra sería la única y me da pudor


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,11 (107, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 107monedas de 12€, 11/02/2016)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## 1966 (12 Feb 2016)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> Hago notar que el resto de ofertas de compra tienen entre 10 y 13 meses de antiguëdad. Creo que habría que borrarlas. Yo lo haría, pero entonces mi oferta de compra sería la única y me da pudor
> 
> 
> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesado en comprar monedas de 12 €. Acabo de ingresar en el foro y no estoy seguro si se indica aquí. Disculpas si no es así.
12,30 (300, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)


----------



## Sauron1972 (12 Feb 2016)

Yo te lo coloco como debe ir. Como mi oferta ya no es la única, me tomo la libertad de borrar las que tienen más de 10 meses de antigüedad.

Si alguno tiene inconveniente o le parece mal, pido disculpas y nada que objetar a volver a ponerlas.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

* 12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016) *
12,11 (107, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 107monedas de 12€, 11/02/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, novembre, todas en blister plástico, Barcelona en mano, 14/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## 1966 (12 Feb 2016)

Gracias Sauron1972.


----------



## satu (12 Feb 2016)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> Hago notar que el resto de ofertas de compra tienen entre 10 y 13 meses de antiguëdad. Creo que habría que borrarlas. Yo lo haría, pero entonces mi oferta de compra sería la única y me da pudor





Sauron1972 dijo:


> Yo te lo coloco como debe ir. Como mi oferta ya no es la única, me tomo la libertad de borrar las que tienen más de 10 meses de antigüedad.
> 
> Si alguno tiene inconveniente o le parece mal, pido disculpas y nada que objetar a volver a ponerlas.



Pues no lo hagas porque no es algo de lo que se reciban ofertas todos los dias ni es algo que se quiera dejar de comprar.

Dejalo como estaba añadiendo la tuya. Un saludo


----------



## Deckard (14 Feb 2016)

Vamos a ver, lo lógico es que envíes al menos un mensaje privado a los foreros que han posteado sus ofertas. 

Lo que se puede hacer es avisar que las ofertas durarán un año y que al año se borran salvo que se renueven, de esa manera se purga un poco las ofertas.


----------



## Shavi (14 Feb 2016)

Yo no borraría ofertas sin hablar con el ofertante. Cuando alguien se ponga en contacto con el ofertante para comprar (como a mí me ha pasado) y éste ya no las tenga, ya actualizará su estado.


----------



## Sauron1972 (15 Feb 2016)

Pues nada, vuelvo a colocar todo. Pero, vamos, creo que mantener ofertas de tantísimo tiempo empobrece el hilo, porque da sensación de abandono. Solo una opinión

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,11 (107, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 107monedas de 12€, 11/02/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)[/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Feb 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,11 (107, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 107monedas de 12€, 11/02/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
*12,50 (100, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid, 27/02/16*
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
*14,00 (100, olestalkyn, 12 € todos los años, 10 emisiones x 10 monedas, Madrid en mano, 27/02/2016*
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (28 Feb 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Por si a alguien le pudiera interesar, tras vender los k12 que me quedaban, me han quedado vacías 67 cápsulas Lindner que compré a la medida exacta de las K12, para tenerlas protegidas. Las cápsulas están perfectas. Lo dicho, si a alguien le puede interesar que me mande oferta por privado. 

Un saludo!


----------



## Sauron1972 (1 Mar 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,12 (113, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 113monedas de 12€, 01/03/2016)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,40 (250, kikepm, Madrid, Pozuelo y alrededores, en mano, 17/11/15)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid, 27/02/16
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,00 (100, olestalkyn, 12 € todos los años, 10 emisiones x 10 monedas, Madrid en mano, 27/02/2016
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## luca (2 Mar 2016)

No curro gratis.


----------



## satu (3 Mar 2016)

luca dijo:


> Pregunto ¿No sería lógico borrar la oferta de un supuesto vendedor que no contesta ni a mensajes personales ni a su correo público a pesar de conectarse al foro asiduamente?



Igual es que le haces ofertas ridiculas y pasa de ti, es lo que hago yo en wallapop, milanuncios, segundamano etc..


----------



## luca (3 Mar 2016)

No curro gratis


----------



## kikepm (5 Mar 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,12 (113, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 113monedas de 12€, 01/03/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,50 (100, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid, 27/02/16
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,00 (100, olestalkyn, 12 € todos los años, 10 emisiones x 10 monedas, Madrid en mano, 27/02/2016
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Mar 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,12 (113, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 113monedas de 12€, 01/03/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (100, el ganador, envío y/en mano, Valladolid 15/1/2016)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
*14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )*
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## el ganador (7 Abr 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,12 (113, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 113monedas de 12€, 01/03/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
*
12,30 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 7/4/2016)*
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Sauron1972 (8 Abr 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,15 (108, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 108 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,15 por moneda, 08/04/2016)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 7/4/2016)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## el ganador (10 May 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,15 (108, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 108 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,15 por moneda, 08/04/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)*
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Sauron1972 (20 May 2016)

Actualizo.

Ya que se prefiere no borrar ofertas tan antiguas, quizás los oferentes/demandantes podrían actualizar la fecha de su oferta/demanda para saber que están vivos

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
*12,12 (111, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 111 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,15 por moneda, 20/05/2016)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 May 2016)

Meto mi oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)
12,12 (111, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 111 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,15 por moneda, 20/05/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
*12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)*
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sauron1972 (8 Jun 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (100, satu, en mano madrid, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (100, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (xxx, mediterrand, en mano barcelona 30/03/2015)
*12,22 (109, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 109monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22por moneda, 08/06/2016)*
12,20 (100, bango, en mano vitoria o pamplona, 29/12/2014)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)
12,49 (300, Torno, envíos, 26/8/15)
12,50 (200, debianita. Barcelona en mano, 29/7/15)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
12,75 (12, chila, monedas, envíos 12/3/15)
12,75 (200, hablando_en_plata, navarra y guipúzcoa, en mano, envíos 25/2/15)
13,00 (500, bolgthurys, envío y/en mano extremadura 23/02/2015)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,50 (30, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
13,00 (100, hablando en plata, navarra, guipúzcoa en mano, envíos, 25/3/15)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

13,00 (1 x 1996; 1 x 1998; 1 x 1999; 1 x 2000 y 1 x 2001, ecr20, en mano madrid y murcia, 25/02/2015)
13,33 (15x2001, empresito, en mano Madrid, 16/07/2015)
14,00 (1 x 1998; 1x 1999; 1 x 2000; sakeo, en mano Valencia 14/07/2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/1/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )
15,00 (4 x 1994; 2 x 1995; 5 x 2003; 10 x 2008 y varias más; sakeo, en mano Valencia, También cambio por las que necesito, 14/07/2015)


----------



## demokratos (9 Jun 2016)

Actualizo y limpio ofertas viejas del 2015.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,22 (109, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 109monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22por moneda, 08/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )


----------



## satu (13 Jun 2016)

demokratos dijo:


> Actualizo y limpio ofertas viejas del 2015.




Igual quien compraba en 2015 sigue comprando en 2016 y tambien en 2017... 
Me vuelvo a unir cambiando la fecha a ver si asi ya se queda ahi. 


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (109, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 109monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22por moneda, 08/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 08/03/2016 )


----------



## olestalkyn (27 Jun 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (109, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 109monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22por moneda, 08/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
*14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )*


----------



## Sauron1972 (4 Jul 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
*12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## menok (6 Jul 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)*
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## demokratos (7 Jul 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016) (Reservadas 7/7/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)
12,59 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 7/7/2016) 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## demokratos (8 Jul 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016) (Reservadas 7/7/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,40 (120, Optimista bien informado, Madrid en mano, no tengo cambio de billetes de 500€, 27/05/2016)
12,59 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 7/7/2016) (Reservadas 8/7/2016)
12.69 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/7/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Jul 2016)

Vendidas, actualizo borrando mi parte.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,39 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016) (Reservadas 7/7/2016)
12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,59 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 7/7/2016) (Reservadas 8/7/2016)
12.69 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/7/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## demokratos (11 Jul 2016)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12.69 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/7/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## Ghost Tom Joad (30 Jul 2016)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)*
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12.69 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/7/2016)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 ) 
__________________


----------



## demokratos (1 Ago 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12.69 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 8/7/2016) (RESERVADAS)
12,79 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 ) 
__________________


----------



## demokratos (1 Ago 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 ) 
__________________


----------



## hazaña (1 Sep 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,40 (200, el ganador, "en mano", Valladolid 10/5/2016)
12,50 (30 monedas en 3 tiras completas, hazaña, Madrid en mano solo a foreros con valoraciones, de otro modo; envío a cargo del comprador 01/09/2016)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )
__________________
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## el ganador (3 Sep 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,21 (120, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 120 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,21 por moneda, 04/07/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,50 (30 monedas en 3 tiras completas, hazaña, Madrid en mano solo a foreros con valoraciones, de otro modo; envío a cargo del comprador 01/09/2016)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

*5 x 12€ 2004 Isabel*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )
__________________
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## Sauron1972 (20 Sep 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
*12,22 (116, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 116 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22 por moneda, 20/09/2016)*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,50 (30 monedas en 3 tiras completas, hazaña, Madrid en mano solo a foreros con valoraciones, de otro modo; envío a cargo del comprador 01/09/2016)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

5 x 12€ 2004 Isabel


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## hazaña (4 Oct 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (116, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 116 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22 por moneda, 20/09/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

5 x 12€ 2004 Isabel


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## hablando_en_plata (5 Oct 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (116, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 116 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22 por moneda, 20/09/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,95 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 1/8/2016)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,95 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA

5 x 12€ 2004 Isabel


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 9/6/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## demokratos (27 Nov 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (116, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 116 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22 por moneda, 20/09/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)*
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## Cascooscuro (9 Dic 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

*12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)*
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,30 (300, 1966, en mano sevilla, 1966, 12/02/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (116, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 116 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22 por moneda, 20/09/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## 1966 (10 Dic 2016)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
*12,50 (hasta 400, 1966, en mano sevilla, 10/12/2016)*
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
12,22 (116, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 116 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,22 por moneda, 20/09/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )
__________________

Valoraciones


----------



## Sauron1972 (3 Ene 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,50 (hasta 400, 1966, en mano sevilla, 10/12/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)
*12,20 (110, sauron1972, en mano madrid, pago con moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro -37,5g de oro-. Ahora son 110 monedas de 12€. También posible pagar con soberano al mismo cambio de 12,20 por moneda, 03/01/2017)*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## Sauron1972 (9 Ene 2017)

Elimino demanda

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,30 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 06/07/2016)
12,50 (hasta 400, 1966, en mano sevilla, 10/12/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## menok (9 Ene 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
*12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)*
12,50 (hasta 400, 1966, en mano sevilla, 10/12/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## vigocelta (10 Ene 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,50 (hasta 400, 1966, en mano sevilla, 10/12/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
*12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)*
12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## Blankfein (1 Feb 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,50 (hasta 400, 1966, en mano sevilla, 10/12/2016)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## 1966 (2 Feb 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
14,99 (10 x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - olestalkyn, 149,90 €. Hasta 20 series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano o envíos 27/06/2016 )


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Mar 2017)

*Recoloco y oferto*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
*12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017*
12,65 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

*12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)*
12,75 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 27/11/2016)
*14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)*


----------



## demokratos (30 Mar 2017)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
*12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)*
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Abr 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
*12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)*
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## ramirolr (28 Abr 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
*12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017]*
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2017)

Pero aun estáis con esto?


----------



## mack008 (8 May 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
*12,50 (200, mack008, barcelona, en mano 08/05/2017)*
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017]
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Ago 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12,50 (200, mack008, barcelona, en mano 08/05/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## Iwan (24 Ago 2017)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12,50 (200, mack008, barcelona, en mano 08/05/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
*13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## mack008 (24 Ago 2017)

*VENDIDAS* retiro oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,70 (50, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 01/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
14,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 749,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 01/03/2017)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Oct 2017)

Jaja, dont worry my friend, be water.


----------



## Iwan (16 Oct 2017)

Correcto, jajajaa.

A ver si vendemos esas monedas bonicas.


----------



## Iwan (13 Nov 2017)

¿Nadie interesado?

A este paso me voy a tener que acercar a la sucursal del Banco de España en Zaragoza.


----------



## el juli (14 Nov 2017)

Me acuerdo en 2009 y 2010. Este fue un tema estrella, el de los karlillos y pakillos....

Al final la debacle no se consumó...

¿y ahora para qué valen estas monedas? 

Pues yo creo que para cuando vas a una boda, que queda muy chulo dar monedas de plata en vez de billetes.... y para poco más

Sobre todo, cuando la Fábrica pasó de 12€ a 20€ y luego a 30€.... ya dejaron de tener todo el sentido...


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (14 Nov 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Me acuerdo en 2009 y 2010. Este fue un tema estrella, el de los karlillos y pakillos....
> 
> Al final la debacle no se consumó...
> 
> ...



Las de 12€ fueron una buena adquisición para las que las pillaron. Más o menos les costó lo mismo que la plata que llevaba la moneda.

Esas siguen siendo una buena elección si las pillas. En 20 años de inflacción las habrás sacado algo de rendimiento y entre tanto las tienes como seguro ante una crisis con corralitos y cosas raras.

Las de 20 y 30 en cambio no compensan


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Nov 2017)

*Vuelvo a la carga. Vamos chavales, que está subiendo la plata, es Black Friday y estoy que lo tiro. Sólo entrega en mano en Madrid a partir del 3-4 de diciembre ) NO acepto BTCs*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano a partir del 3-4 de diciembre, 24/11/17)*
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

*12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 24/11/2017)*
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
*13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 24/11/2017) *

*Mis referencias - a mitad de la 1ª página del Hilo de Valoraciones de Intercambio entre foreros *

[URL "http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/362864-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii.html"/URL]

Quizá podrían eliminarse ofertas/demandas antiguas...ienso:


----------



## estanflacion (12 Feb 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,48 (50 a 287, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018)*
12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano a partir del 3-4 de diciembre, 24/11/17)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 24/11/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano 24/11/2017) 
*20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)*


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Mar 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
*12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)*
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

*12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)*
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
*13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano En suspenso 09/03/2018) *
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)


----------



## Marta Pcas (30 Abr 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
*12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)*
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano En suspenso 09/03/2018)
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Jun 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)*
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano En suspenso 09/03/2018)
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)


----------



## Peluche (1 Jun 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,60 (100, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
12,75 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 1/06/2018 )
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/03/2017)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 30/3/2017)
13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano En suspenso 09/03/2018)
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)


----------



## demokratos (19 Jun 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,49 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,62 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 01/03/2017
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
12,75 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 1/06/2018 )
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,60 (20, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, En suspenso 09/03/2018)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
13,99 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano En suspenso 09/03/2018)
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Jun 2018)

Actualizo y organizo ::

Valoración Intercambios A mitad de página

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
12,75 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 1/06/2018 )
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
*13,31 (320, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga en mano 24/06/2018)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*16 (24, 3 series completas 1994-2001, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga en mano 24/06/2018)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*14,50 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid-Málaga en mano. 24/06/2018)*
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)
*22 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid-Málaga en mano. 24/06/2018)*


----------



## Rothbard (26 Jun 2018)

Valoración Intercambios A mitad de página

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
12,75 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 1/06/2018 )
*13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)*
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,31 (320, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga en mano 24/06/2018)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16 (24, 3 series completas 1994-2001, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga en mano 24/06/2018)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

*13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)*
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
14,50 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid-Málaga en mano. 24/06/2018)
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)
*21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)*
22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid-Málaga en mano. 24/06/2018)


----------



## Peluche (30 Oct 2018)

Actualizo Mensaje


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,25 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )*
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)

*13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)*
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,31 (320, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga en mano 24/06/2018)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16 (24, 3 series completas 1994-2001, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga en mano 24/06/2018)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

*13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)*
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
14,50 (5 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 699,50 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid-Málaga en mano. 24/06/2018)
20,40 (80 de 20€, Madrid, en mano 13/02/2018)
*21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)*
22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid-Málaga en mano. 24/06/2018)[/QUOTE]


----------



## dabuti (30 Oct 2018)

Ni me acordaba del jilo.

¿Y el Monster?


----------



## silverdaemon (2 Nov 2018)

parece que lo de tener Karlillos ha pasado de moda


----------



## skifi (3 Nov 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Ni me acordaba del jilo.
> 
> ¿Y el Monster?



Debe haber desaparecido con las ganancias de sus Bitcoins... ienso: En cualquier caso, se le echa de menos


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Dic 2018)

*Vuelvo a la carga. Actualizo, ahora que llega el 2019 y el subidón metalero * :fiufiu: 

Mis valoraciones, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,25 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
*13,13 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 11/12/2018)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*16,50 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 132 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 11/12/2018)
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 11/12/2018)*
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 11/12/2018)*


----------



## Peluche (24 Dic 2018)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,50 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )*
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
*13,13 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 11/12/2018)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*16,50 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 132 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 11/12/2018)
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 11/12/2018)*
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 11/12/2018)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ene 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,50 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )*
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
*12,52 (hasta 350, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)*
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
12,75 (consultar cantidad, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, 01/06/2018)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)*
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)*

_Valoraciones de intercambios con otros foreros (a mitad de página)_

Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## apeche2000 (26 Ene 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
*12,50 (minimo 30, apeche2000, Valencia, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/01/2019)*
12,52 (hasta 350, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019


----------



## ido (27 Ene 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (minimo 30, apeche2000, Valencia, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/01/2019)
12,52 (hasta 350, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010, )
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019


----------



## skipyy (1 Mar 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,50 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 30/10/2018 )
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (minimo 30, apeche2000, Valencia, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/01/2019)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,52 (hasta 350, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010, )
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019


----------



## Peluche (17 Mar 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
> 
> 12,50 (200, menok, en mano Cataluña, 09/01/2017)
> 12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
> ...


----------



## menok (8 Jul 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)*
12,45 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 17/03/2019 )
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (minimo 30, apeche2000, Valencia, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/01/2019)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,52 (hasta 350, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)

13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010, )
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 23/01/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Ago 2019)

Valoración Intercambios a mitad de página

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,45 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers 17/03/2019 )
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (minimo 30, apeche2000, Valencia, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/01/2019)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
*13,31 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 08/08/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 08/08/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 08/08/2019*


----------



## Peluche (8 Ago 2019)

Valoración Intercambios a mitad de página

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
*13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)*
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (minimo 30, apeche2000, Valencia, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, 26/01/2019)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
*13,31 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 08/08/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 08/08/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 08/08/2019


*


----------



## Autómata (14 Ago 2019)

Subida de la plata (no tanto como el oro) , ¿Volverán los tiempos dorados de los karlillos?


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Ago 2019)

Autómata dijo:


> Subida de la plata (no tanto como el oro) , ¿Volverán los tiempos dorados de los karlillos?



No te quepa duda; metal con facial = doble seguro


----------



## Higadillas (16 Ago 2019)

olestalkyn dijo:


> No te quepa duda; metal con facial = doble seguro



Seguro que sí! Los buenos tiempos siempre vuelven. Tengo unas cuantas docenas de recuerdo, la mayoría los vendí cuando la plata estaba a 30 y pico euros onza allá por el 2011, tenía 21 años. Esta fue mi primera "himbersion" rentable y me saqué unas perras para un viaje low cost y porros...


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Sep 2019)

Valoración Intercambios a mitad de página

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,35 (mínimo 80, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 01/09/2019)*
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
13,31 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 08/08/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*15,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 120 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 08/08/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
15,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1500 €. También sueltas a 150 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 23/01/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*22,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 08/08/2019*


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Sep 2019)

Valoración Intercambios a mitad de página

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,35 (mínimo 80, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 01/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
*14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)*
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019*


----------



## apeche2000 (7 Sep 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 07/09/2019) RENOVADA HASTA FIN DE EXISTENCIAS*
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)*
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019*


----------



## apeche2000 (17 Sep 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019) *
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
*16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
*16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)*
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
*23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019*


----------



## largofondista (30 Oct 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
*12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )*
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Nov 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019) *superoferta fin de semana a 12 euros !Sin premium! solo entrega en Valencia, unidades limitadas, ver detalles en el hilo de compraventa
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)*
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 ( min 15 max 50, ido, Barcelona ciudad, en sus plasticos, en mano o envios a cargo de comprador, son del año 2010)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019


----------



## ido (8 Dic 2019)

apeche2000 dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
> 
> 12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
> 12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
> ...



me borro de venta


----------



## largofondista (8 Dic 2019)

remonster dijo:


> Añado fechas....
> 
> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> ...


----------



## Peluche (19 Dic 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*
* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona*
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Mk3 (19 Dic 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona*
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,00 (hasta 1000 Mk3, blister A Coruña)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## Peluche (22 Dic 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*


* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,00 (hasta 1000 Mk3, blister A Coruña)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)


----------



## pep007 (23 Dic 2019)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

* 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
* 13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
* 13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
* 13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
* 13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
* 13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
* 13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
* 13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
* 13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
* 13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
* 13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
* 13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
* 13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
* 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
* 13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
* 13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
* 12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
* 12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
* 12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia, 13/05/2013)
* 12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

12,80 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona
* 13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,40 (100, pep007, envios o en mano Mallorca y Menorca)
13,49 (100, olestalkyn Madrid en mano RESERVADAS 40 13/05/2013)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano 13-5-2013)
* 13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 550, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
* 13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado, 13/05/2013)
* 13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
* 13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,00 (hasta 1000 Mk3, blister A Coruña)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid, valencia o cuenca en mano o envios, 13/05/2013)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar, 13/05/2013)
* 14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
* 14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
* 14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
* 14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
* 14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
* 14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
* 14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
* 14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
* 14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
* 15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas, 13/05/2013)
* 15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
* 15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
* 15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
* 16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
* 16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
* 16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
* 17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK monedas de 2000 PTA.

BID:

13,75 (hasta 50, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas y de casi todos los años, Alicante 13-5-2013)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas 94-01, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, 13-5-2013, en mano o envíos)
* 14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,00 (hasta 40 uds, Arraez, hasta 4 colecciones completas 02-10, Valencia, Albacete, envíos, 13/05/2013)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales, envios)
* 16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz 13-05-2013)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)
* 18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
* 18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (8 monedas 2000 Pts. 1994-2001 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano/envios. 13-05-2013)

Zanx Citar Responder


----------



## menok (7 Ene 2020)

Peluche dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> * 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
> * 13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
> ...



Me parece que la has liado copiando el mensaje de remonster del 2013, no? Ese no es un listado actualizado


----------



## Peluche (7 Ene 2020)

Cual es el hilo correcto 
Gracias


----------



## menok (7 Ene 2020)

Peluche dijo:


> Cual es el hilo correcto
> Gracias



Es el hilo correcto pero hay que coger el último mensaje. Mirando parece que el que la ha liado ha sido @largofondista. Copio el último más actual creo:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019) *superoferta fin de semana a 12 euros !Sin premium! solo entrega en Valencia, unidades limitadas, ver detalles en el hilo de compraventa
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)*
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,30 (400, peluche precintadas BDE, en mano cercanias de Granollers o Barcelona 08/08/2019)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019


----------



## Mk3 (7 Ene 2020)

menok dijo:


> Es el hilo correcto pero hay que coger el último mensaje. Mirando parece que el que la ha liado ha sido @largofondista. Copio el último más actual creo:
> 
> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
> 
> ...



Borra este post muchacho que este no es el último post, ahí no aparecen las mías


----------



## menok (7 Ene 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Borra este post muchacho que este no es el último post, ahí no aparecen las mías



Es que tú lo has actualizado sobre el que estaba mal


Mk3 dijo:


> Borra este post muchacho que este no es el último post, ahí no aparecen las mías



Es que tú y @pep007 habési actualizado sobre una lista antigua del 2013. Actualizar sobre la que he puesto y ya está. No veis que los precios no son acordes con el tiempo?


----------



## Peluche (7 Ene 2020)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019) *superoferta fin de semana a 12 euros !Sin premium! solo entrega en Valencia, unidades limitadas, ver detalles en el hilo de compraventa
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)*

12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019


----------



## Mk3 (7 Ene 2020)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,05 (2,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019) *superoferta fin de semana a 12 euros !Sin premium! solo entrega en Valencia, unidades limitadas, ver detalles en el hilo de compraventa
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)*
12,10 ( 400, peluche, precintadas y alguna suelta, en mano, Barcelona y Alrededores
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,48 (50 a 287, estanflacion, Madrid en mano 13/02/2018
12,50 (200, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
12,50 (280, marta pcas, A Coruña, en mano 30/04/2018)
12,50 (200 , vigocelta , vigo, en mano y envíos ,10/01/2017)
12'50 [1 a 30, ramirolr, Barcelona. en mano 28/04/2017)
12,50 (de 30 a 100, skipyy, Málaga, en mano o envío a cargo del comprador 1/03/2019)
12,55 (200, Optimista Bien Informado, Madrid, en mano, 20/04/2017)
12,70 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
13,00 (100, Rothbard, en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,00 (100x lotes, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona ciudad, en mano, 6/8/2017, sólo entre el 15 y el 28 de agosto)
13,00 (250, Iwan, Zaragoza ciudad y provincia, en mano, 24/08/2017)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

12,05 (1,blankfein,madrid y envios, posibilidad de incluir 19 Alfonsinos excelente estado,01/02/2017)
12,65 (50, demokratos, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/06/2018)
12,80 (200, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, Guipuzcoa y envio, 5/10/2016)
16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

13,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 12€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
13,20 (100, demokratos, tiras completas en funda original 12€, madrid, en mano y envíos, 19/6/2018)
16,00 (10 juegos x 1 moneda de 12 € de cada año, 2002 a 2010 - 2 en 2004 - 10 por juego - olestalkyn- Total: 1600 €. También sueltas a 160 €. Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)
21,00 (100, Rothbard, Monedas de 20€ en su funda original, Cataluña, en mano y envíos, 26/06/2018)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019


----------



## Mazaldeck (8 Ene 2020)

Habría que hacer limpieza de todos los bid-ask de hace más de 6 meses.

Digo yo....


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Ene 2020)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Habría que hacer limpieza de todos los bid-ask de hace más de 6 meses.
> 
> Digo yo....



+1111111


----------



## Pieter (9 Ene 2020)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (300, cascooscuro, en mano, catalunya, 09/12/2016)
12,35 (hasta 500, Ghost Tom Joad, en mano Catalunya y Valencia, 30/7/16)
12,25 (288, satu, en mano madrid, 13/06/2016)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,49 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 09/01/2020)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

16,00 (40, 5 series completas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

Series completas en fundas originales SC. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019


----------



## pep007 (10 Ene 2020)

Jo. La he liado!!!

Perdon!


----------



## demokratos (6 Mar 2020)

Hay que hacer limpieza en ASK y en BID también.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,49 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 09/01/2020)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

16,00 (40, 5 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)


----------



## luis fernandez (29 Mar 2020)

Hay que hacer limpieza en ASK y en BID también.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,49 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 09/01/2020)
14,00 (hasta 500, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

16,00 (40, 5 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 130 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 04/09/2019)
23,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 04/09/2019)


----------



## Berciano230 (2 Abr 2020)

Busco serie completa 2000 y 12€ privado


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Abr 2020)

*Mis valoraciones a mitad de página* *Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,49 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 09/01/2020)
*16,00 (hasta 250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

*18,00 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 145 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
17,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 170 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
27,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 10/04/2020)*


----------



## Pieter (10 Abr 2020)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
*13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)*
16,00 (hasta 250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,00 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 145 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
17,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 170 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
27,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 10/04/2020)


----------



## Sauron1972 (24 May 2020)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
*12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,40 (200, menok, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Catalunya, 28/07/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
16,00 (hasta 250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,00 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 145 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
17,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 170 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
27,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 10/04/2020)


----------



## menok (22 Jun 2020)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
16,00 (hasta 250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,00 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 145 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
17,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 170 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
27,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano. 10/04/2020)


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Jul 2020)

*Mis valoraciones a mitad de página* *Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,10 (400, largofondista, precintadas y sueltas, en mano Guipuzcoa y Navarra, 30/10/2019 )
12,15 (mínimo 100, apeche2000, precintadas, en Mano Valencia o envios a cargo del comprador. 17/09/2019)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid en mano 10/04/2020)
*15,50 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

17,00 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 136 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)
16,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 165 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)
25,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 500 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)*


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Jul 2020)

Up


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 Jul 2020)

Viendo la reciente subida del metal creo que sería recomendable borrar los anuncios con más de un mes de antigüedad.

Dudo que nadie venda ya sus karlillos a esos precios.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pieter (22 Jul 2020)

Con vuestro permiso, quitando al menos los anteriores a 2020:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
*13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)*
15,50 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

17,00 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 136 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)
16,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 165 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)
25,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 500 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 21/07/2020)


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Ago 2020)

*Mis valoraciones a mitad de página* *Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)*

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
*16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)*


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Ago 2020)

*Bueno, pues ya vale mas la plata que tiene la moneda de 12€ que los propios 12€... Que tiempos aquellos, que ahora vuelve a suceder.*
*Ahora ya **están** mas que desaparecidas y han volado todas.

Los joyeros tienen que estar contentos, tienen plata 925 mas barata que comprar 999 y hacer la aleación.


---------------


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)*
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)*


----------



## Arraez (28 Ago 2020)

*---------------


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)*
12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)*


----------



## Rafacoins (23 Oct 2020)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,25 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 29/03/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,23/10/2020)*
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## luis fernandez (9 Nov 2020)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 09/11/2020)*
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,23/10/2020)*
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## pitiki (12 Nov 2020)

luis fernandez dijo:


> puntodecontrol



Hola: 
¿Cómo puedo contactar contigo?
Gracias!


----------



## pitiki (12 Nov 2020)

De Bilbo. cantidad depende de las que vendas


----------



## pitiki (12 Nov 2020)

Ok, pues no, no lo he entendido, es un poco engorroso. 
Quiero contactar con puntodecontrol Gracias!


----------



## luis fernandez (12 Nov 2020)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 09/11/2020)*
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,23/10/2020)*
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Nov 2020)

pitiki dijo:


> Ok, pues no, no lo he entendido, es un poco engorroso.
> Quiero contactar con puntodecontrol Gracias!



te he escrito por MP pero no me respondes


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Nov 2020)

Actualizo precio de venta y cantidad

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 09/11/2020)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

13,50€ (Negociables) (270, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,25/11/2020). *
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## apeche2000 (25 Nov 2020)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 09/11/2020)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50€ (Negociables) (270, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,25/11/2020).
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
*12,75 (mínimo 50, apeche2000, Valencia en mano (no envíos), 25/11/2020)*
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Nov 2020)

Vuelvo a actualizar precio de venta a 13€ negociables según cantidad...

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 09/11/2020)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)

13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
*13,00€ (Negociables) (270, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020).*
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,75 (mínimo 50, apeche2000, Valencia en mano (no envíos), 25/11/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## Rothbard (18 Ene 2021)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 5000 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 09/11/2020)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (Negociables) (270, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020).
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,75 (mínimo 50, apeche2000, Valencia en mano (no envíos), 25/11/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA*

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## luis fernandez (18 Ene 2021)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)*
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (Negociables) (270, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020).
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,75 (mínimo 50, apeche2000, Valencia en mano (no envíos), 25/11/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA*

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)

Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Feb 2021)

Actualizo precio

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
*
12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

16,00 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
*14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,75 (mínimo 50, apeche2000, Valencia en mano (no envíos), 25/11/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA*

18,75 (24, 3 series completas 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas, 150 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
17,50 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas, 175 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en sus fundas originales y no. 520 €. olestalkyn. Madrid en mano / envíos; 05/08/2020)


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Feb 2021)

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

Actualizo

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

18,00 (100, olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,75 (mínimo 50, apeche2000, Valencia en mano (no envíos), 25/11/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA*

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)
20,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 200 €/serie, olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 520 €. olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Feb 2021)

Actualizo

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

18,00 (100, olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA*

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)
20,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 200 €/serie, olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 520 €. olestalkyn, envíos; 01/02/2021)


----------



## mabv1976 (7 Abr 2021)

UP


----------



## Hostigador (16 Abr 2021)

Mu buenas,este es mi primer mensaje en esta web
Sigo este hilo desde hace escasos meses,y ya acabo de crearme una cuenta
Salu2
PD: pues si,voy en recomendacion de don Jose Francisco Llinares Coloma


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

aprovecho a darle la bienvenida también, y a animar a que se hagan hilos de compra venta de paquillos y duros, o dentro de este hilo. Compro Karlillos a 12.5 € en mano, Madrid (cualquier cantidad previso aviso). O cambio por metal 999 en lingote.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (16 Abr 2021)

Vendo:

100 Karlillos a 16€ unidad 

200 Karlillos a 15,5€ unidad

400 karlillos a 15€ unidad 

Años variados, todos en sus blísters originales

Trato en mano en Valencia o envío a cargo del comprador.

Precios no negociables.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hostigador (26 Abr 2021)

Expongo publicamente mi agradecimiento con respecto a mi reciente trato con el usuario"Rafacoins"
Lo mejor de todo fue el envío,ke profesionalidad...Y eso ke a mi me costó un poco estar a la altura,como
bien sabe dicho usuario
Pero finalmente todo acabó bien fenomenal,tanto para uno,como para otro
Estoy tan satisfecho ke voy a dejar de comprar plata/oro durante,mínimo,2 meses,máximo,2 años
Muchas gracias,buen señor


----------



## J&D (2 Jul 2021)

Hola. Estaba planteando comprar algunos karlillos si hay alguien que venda a precios razonables. En mano, en Madrid o alrededores, o, quizás, envíos, si el vendedor es de mucha confianza. Podéis enviarme un MD.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hostigador (2 Jul 2021)

J&D dijo:


> Hola. Estaba planteando comprar algunos karlillos si hay alguien que venda a precios razonables. En mano, en Madrid o alrededores, o, quizás, envíos, si el vendedor es de mucha confianza. Podéis enviarme un MD.
> 
> Un saludo.



Preguntale a TradingMetales,ke yo se(porke me lo dice)ke le falta FIAT y necesita vender jejejeje...


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Jul 2021)

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II) 

*Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

15,55 (100, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid o envíos; sin funda, sin circular, 08/07/2021)*
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 08/07/2021)
20,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 200 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 08/07/2021)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 520 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 08/07/2021 )*


----------



## joanmiro (23 Ago 2021)

*Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

12,50 (30 uds, joanmiro), en Barcelona, 23/08/2021*
12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
*
15,55 (100, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid o envíos; sin funda, sin circular, 08/07/2021)
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 08/07/2021)
20,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 200 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 08/07/2021)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 520 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 08/07/2021 )*


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Ene 2022)

*Actualizo*

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

16,50 (200, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid o envíos; sin funda, sin circular, 09/03/2022)*
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 09/03/2022)
19,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 190 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 09/03/2022)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 520 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 09/03/2022)

Doy preferencia a tratos en mano*


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Mar 2022)

*Actualizo*

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

16,50 (200, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid o envíos; sin funda, sin circular, 09/03/2022)*
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 09/03/2022)
19,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 190 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 09/03/2022)
26,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 520 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 09/03/2022)

Doy preferencia a tratos en mano*


----------



## bonoce (9 Mar 2022)

Vendo monedas de 12 euros a 14 euros. Compra mínima 10 unidades. Portes aparte (5 euros)


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Abr 2022)

*Actualizo*

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

17,00 (200, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid; sin funda, sin circular, 18/04/2022)*
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 18/04/2022)
19,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 190 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 18/04/2022)
28,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 560 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 18/04/2022)

Doy preferencia a tratos en mano*


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 Sep 2022)

*Actualizo*

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

13,50 (100, Cascooscuro, Barcelona, 03/09/2022)*
12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:
*
17,00 (200, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid; sin funda, sin circular, 18/04/2022)
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 18/04/2022)
19,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 190 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 18/04/2022)
28,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 560 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 18/04/2022)

Doy preferencia a tratos en mano*


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Oct 2022)

*Actualizo*

Oro: - Reflexión dominguero-platera prenavideña

Mis valoraciones de tratos en el foro, a mitad de página
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:*

13,50 (100, Cascooscuro, Barcelona, 03/09/2022)
12,40 (hasta 500 und, luis fernandez), en Galicia, 18/01/2021)
12,50 (hasta 500 uds, Arraez), Valencia, 28/08/2020)
12,05 (hasta 500 uds, Sauron1972, Madrid, 24/05/2020)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 12 € A:

16,66 (100, olestalkyn, en mano en Madrid - Málaga / envíos; sin funda, sin circular, 23/10/2022)*
14,00 (250, Rafacoins, Galicia en mano / envíos ,27/11/2020*).*
13,99 (100, Pieter, Madrid o Santander en mano / envíos, 22/07/2020)
13,50 (150, Rothbard, Cataluña / envíos, 15/01/2021)
13,25 (1000 o fracciones de 100, en A Coruña, 07/01/2020)
13,00 (500, puntodecontrol, Cantabria / Vizcaya, 5/8/2020)
12,60 (200, demokratos, Madrid, Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS DE 2000 Pts. a:*

15,00 (50, demokratos, Madrid-Barcelona, 6/3/2020)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 pta. Y 12 € y 20€ ):COMPRA*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: Especial para coleccionistas (2000 ptas y 12 € y 20€ ): VENTA

20,00 (8, 1 serie completa 2000 ptas 1994-2001, 8 monedas en funda original, 160 €, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 23/10/2022)
19,00 (30, 3 series completas 12 € 2002-2010, 10 monedas en funda original, 190 €/serie, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 23/10/2022)
28,00 (20 monedas de 20 € 2010-2011 en funda original. 560 €. olestalkyn, Madrid en mano o envíos; 23/10/2022)

Doy preferencia a tratos en mano. Gracias*


----------

